# Putin:"Operazione per fermare genocidio. Sappiamo cosa fare".



## admin (18 Marzo 2022)

Il discorso di Putin alla nazione dallo stadio Luznii gremito di persone:"Non c'è amore più grande di dare la propria anima per gli amici. Kiev sta organizzando operazioni punitive militare contro il Donbass. Questo è stato davvero un genocidio. Fermare quello era l'obiettivo dell'operazione speciale. Abbiamo risollevato la Crimea dal degrado e dall'abbandono, dalle condizioni pessime in cui versavano. Abbiamo fatto risorgere questi territori e sappiamo esattamente cosa fare adesso, come, a spese di chi e attueremo tutti i nostri piani".


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il discorso di Putin alla nazione dallo stadio Luznii gremito di persone:"Non c'è amore più grande di dare la propria anima per gli amici. Kiev sta organizzando operazioni punitive militare contro il Donbass. Questo è stato davvero un genocidio. Fermare quello era l'obiettivo dell'operazione speciale. Abbiamo risollevato la Crimea dal degrado e dall'abbandono, dalle condizioni pessime in cui versavano. Abbiamo fatto risorgere questi territori e sappiamo esattamente cosa fare adesso, come, a spese di chi e attueremo tutti i nostri piani".


Che inutile pagliaccio.


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2022)

Pagliaccio in una pagliacciata


----------



## ignaxio (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il discorso di Putin alla nazione dallo stadio Luznii gremito di persone:"Non c'è amore più grande di dare la propria anima per gli amici. Kiev sta organizzando operazioni punitive militare contro il Donbass. Questo è stato davvero un genocidio. Fermare quello era l'obiettivo dell'operazione speciale. Abbiamo risollevato la Crimea dal degrado e dall'abbandono, dalle condizioni pessime in cui versavano. Abbiamo fatto risorgere questi territori e sappiamo esattamente cosa fare adesso, come, a spese di chi e attueremo tutti i nostri piani".



vorrei tanto poter dire: "Dimissioni"!


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2022)

Comunque nella sua pagliacciata pensavo a qualche minaccia all’Occidente e del nucleare


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il discorso di Putin alla nazione dallo stadio Luznii gremito di persone:"Non c'è amore più grande di dare la propria anima per gli amici. Kiev sta organizzando operazioni punitive militare contro il Donbass. Questo è stato davvero un genocidio. Fermare quello era l'obiettivo dell'operazione speciale. Abbiamo risollevato la Crimea dal degrado e dall'abbandono, dalle condizioni pessime in cui versavano. Abbiamo fatto risorgere questi territori e sappiamo esattamente cosa fare adesso, come, a spese di chi e attueremo tutti i nostri piani".


e ancora andiamo cercando qualcuno che lo accoppa, questo si è presentato su un palco con migliaia di persone attorno come nulla fosse


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2022)

per il momento è la solita minestra diciamo..


----------



## wildfrank (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il discorso di Putin alla nazione dallo stadio Luznii gremito di persone:"Non c'è amore più grande di dare la propria anima per gli amici. Kiev sta organizzando operazioni punitive militare contro il Donbass. Questo è stato davvero un genocidio. Fermare quello era l'obiettivo dell'operazione speciale. Abbiamo risollevato la Crimea dal degrado e dall'abbandono, dalle condizioni pessime in cui versavano. Abbiamo fatto risorgere questi territori e sappiamo esattamente cosa fare adesso, come, a spese di chi e attueremo tutti i nostri piani".


"Nessuno ha un amore più grande di chi cede la vita per i suoi amici" - Giovanni 15:13...
Annamo bene, cita pure il vangelo sto farabutto.


----------



## Andris (18 Marzo 2022)

Sleepy Joe nella telefonata con Xi Jinping auspica che la Cina scelga "il lato giusto della storia"

ancora così stiamo...i discorsi di Reagan quarant'anni dopo...


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il discorso di Putin alla nazione dallo stadio Luznii gremito di persone:"Non c'è amore più grande di dare la propria anima per gli amici. Kiev sta organizzando operazioni punitive militare contro il Donbass. Questo è stato davvero un genocidio. Fermare quello era l'obiettivo dell'operazione speciale. Abbiamo risollevato la Crimea dal degrado e dall'abbandono, dalle condizioni pessime in cui versavano. Abbiamo fatto risorgere questi territori e sappiamo esattamente cosa fare adesso, come, a spese di chi e attueremo tutti i nostri piani".



Sul "a spese di chi", mi sa che le bandierine hanno smesso di sventolare .


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2022)

ma è finito o sta ancora parlando? perchè se è finito è stata una sòla  

per fortuna eh sia chiaro


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Sul "a spese di chi", mi sa che le bandierine hanno smesso di sventolare .


I russi sono tutto fuorchè entusiasti e dalla sua parte.
Semplicemente sono terrorizzati.
Quando torneranno ai tempi di Eltsin (con il piatto vuoto in tavola), Putin perderà il suo principale cavallo di battaglia retorico (vi ho portato fuori dai disastri di Eltsin) e verrà gentilmente accompagnato alla porta, spero con un bel tè al polonio modello Litvinenko perchè sarebbe carino vederlo passare ultimi giorni miserabili come merita.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Comunque nella sua pagliacciata pensavo a qualche minaccia all’Occidente e del nucleare


Si infatti 
Praticamente sta giustificando questa pagliacciata per il dombas 
Sta mettendo le mani avanti per le trattative


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma è finito o sta ancora parlando? perchè se è finito è stata una sòla
> 
> per fortuna eh sia chiaro



io penso che fosse in differita perché prima che iniziasse a parlare Putin Sky aveva già riportato le sue dichiarazioni.

Ora c’è la telefonata Cina America


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma è finito o sta ancora parlando? perchè se è finito è stata una sòla
> 
> per fortuna eh sia chiaro


ammettilo ti aspettavi qualche colpo di arma da fuoco in aria per festeggiare


----------



## Snake (18 Marzo 2022)

gli mancava giusto sta clownata per diventare ufficialmente l'hitler russo


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il discorso di Putin alla nazione dallo stadio Luznii gremito di persone:"Non c'è amore più grande di dare la propria anima per gli amici. Kiev sta organizzando operazioni punitive militare contro il Donbass. Questo è stato davvero un genocidio. Fermare quello era l'obiettivo dell'operazione speciale. Abbiamo risollevato la Crimea dal degrado e dall'abbandono, dalle condizioni pessime in cui versavano. Abbiamo fatto risorgere questi territori e sappiamo esattamente cosa fare adesso, come, a spese di chi e attueremo tutti i nostri piani".


Se molti italiani credono alle bugie di Draghi non vedo perchè i russi non dovrebbero credere a quelle di Putin.


----------



## Mika (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il discorso di Putin alla nazione dallo stadio Luznii gremito di persone:"Non c'è amore più grande di dare la propria anima per gli amici. Kiev sta organizzando operazioni punitive militare contro il Donbass. Questo è stato davvero un genocidio. Fermare quello era l'obiettivo dell'operazione speciale. Abbiamo risollevato la Crimea dal degrado e dall'abbandono, dalle condizioni pessime in cui versavano. Abbiamo fatto risorgere questi territori e sappiamo esattamente cosa fare adesso, come, a spese di chi e attueremo tutti i nostri piani".


Beh... per fermare un genocidio ha costretto un quarto di Ucraini a scappare in pigiama la notte, oltre a uccidere bambini e donne (probabilmente erano nazisti). Si doveva fermare al Donbass e chiedere l'indipendenza delle due repubbliche.

Ah vero, sono Fake News, le persone che scappano dall'Ucraina sono attrici statunitensi ed europee, l'Ucraina è ancora integra, quelle sono immagine di film contraffatti con Photoshop.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se molti italiani credono alle bugie di Draghi non vedo perchè i russi non dovrebbero credere a quelle di Putin.


Ecco, questa mi sembra un'obiezione sensata. Come se la menzogna non "albergasse altamente nell'animo di tutti i capi di governo", per parafrasare Eziolino Capuano.


----------



## vota DC (18 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Beh... per fermare un genocidio ha costretto un quarto di Ucraini a scappare in pigiama la notte, oltre a uccidere bambini e donne (probabilmente erano nazisti). Si doveva fermare al Donbass e chiedere l'indipendenza delle due repubbliche.
> 
> Ah vero, sono Fake News, le persone che scappano dall'Ucraina sono attrici statunitensi ed europei, l'Ucraina è ancora integra, quelle sono immagine di film contraffatti con Photoshop.


Nel Donbass i russi sono maggioranza, sono almeno un quarto in tutto il sud dell'Ucraina. 
Gli ungheresi sono solo lo 0,3% ma sono messi peggio dei russofoni perché se fai politiche genocide ai danni di comunità piccole le annichilisci del tutto mentre sparando nel grosso a comunità consistenti qualcuno comunque si salva.
Secondo me i russofoni in Ucraina sono come i neri in Sudafrica sotto i boeri mentre polacchi, ungheresi e rumeni come gli ebrei sotto il Terzo Reich.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il discorso di Putin alla nazione dallo stadio Luznii gremito di persone:"Non c'è amore più grande di dare la propria anima per gli amici. Kiev sta organizzando operazioni punitive militare contro il Donbass. Questo è stato davvero un genocidio. Fermare quello era l'obiettivo dell'operazione speciale. Abbiamo risollevato la Crimea dal degrado e dall'abbandono, dalle condizioni pessime in cui versavano. Abbiamo fatto risorgere questi territori e sappiamo esattamente cosa fare adesso, come, a spese di chi e attueremo tutti i nostri piani".



infatti a Sumy e Charchiv, città di confine ancora più russofone del Dombass li stanno accogliendo con i fiori


----------



## Andris (18 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Beh... per fermare un genocidio ha costretto un quarto di Ucraini a scappare in pigiama la notte, oltre a uccidere bambini e donne (probabilmente erano nazisti). Si doveva fermare al Donbass e chiedere l'indipendenza delle due repubbliche.
> 
> Ah vero, sono Fake News, le persone che scappano dall'Ucraina sono attrici statunitensi ed europee, l'Ucraina è ancora integra, quelle sono immagine di film contraffatti con Photoshop.


guarda che dal 2014 ad oggi sono andati via dall'Ucraina oltre 2 milioni di persone come rifugiati politici verso la Russia
anche se non lo dicono ai nostri telegiornali...quanto successo là è aberrante, tutto perchè dei criminali non accettano di vedere indipendente una parte del territorio e si fanno beffe degli accordi di Minsk.
ancora oggi insistono, stanno là appollaiati e buttano i loro razzetti più cecchini che sparano a gratis la gente senza alcuna possibilità di ottenere nulla
tutti i luoghi più vicini al fronte sono teatro di quotidiani crimini, ieri ho letto che hanno colpito riserve d'acqua
distruggono le case private, interi villaggi mai ricostruiti, in molti posti la sola scelta di lavoro è tra fare il minatore o diventare soldato della Repubblica popolare, servizi pubblici di base carenti se non assenti, bambini che partono per la scuola di notte così i cecchini forse non li colpiscono, gente che esce a lavoro e viene sparata etc
veramente allucinante a mezz'ora di volo dall'Europa, per otto anni sotto il naso degli europei
ammazzi le tue stesse persone senza alcuno scopo da raggiungere che non sia rovinare la vita agli altri
mi spiace davvero che si siano allargati contemporaneamente, prima andava fatta piazza pulita totale uno ad uno con i vermi nel Donbass ucraino
nessun prigionero, liquidati sul campo perchè è gente che non merita alcuna pietà umana
e non bisognava certo aspettare il 2022, già diversi anni fa andavano invasi totalmente con il massimo delle forze
quando c'è un criminale come primo ministro che dichiara testualmente "I nostri figli andranno a scuola, i vostri vivranno nelle cantine" non c'era da attendere un secondo in più, non esiste diplomazia


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Nel Donbass i russi sono maggioranza, sono almeno un quarto in tutto il sud dell'Ucraina.
> Gli ungheresi sono solo lo 0,3% ma sono messi peggio dei russofoni perché se fai politiche genocide ai danni di comunità piccole le annichilisci del tutto mentre sparando nel grosso a comunità consistenti qualcuno comunque si salva.
> Secondo me i russofoni in Ucraina sono come i neri in Sudafrica sotto i boeri *mentre polacchi, ungheresi e rumeni come gli ebrei sotto il Terzo Reich.*


Lascerei decisamente perdere paragoni di questo calibro


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

SECONDO IL GIORNALE RUSSO RIA NOVOSTI YOUTUBE POTREBBE ESSERE BLOCCATA A BREVISSIMO, FORSE ADDIRITTURA OGGI


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Comunque nella sua pagliacciata pensavo a qualche minaccia all’Occidente e del nucleare



Sì anch'io, ero tesissimo. Per oggi respiro


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Nel Donbass i russi sono maggioranza, sono almeno un quarto in tutto il sud dell'Ucraina.
> Gli ungheresi sono solo lo 0,3% ma sono messi peggio dei russofoni perché se fai politiche genocide ai danni di comunità piccole le annichilisci del tutto mentre sparando nel grosso a comunità consistenti qualcuno comunque si salva.
> Secondo me i russofoni in Ucraina sono come i neri in Sudafrica sotto i boeri mentre polacchi, ungheresi e rumeni come gli ebrei sotto il Terzo Reich.


Perché non scrivi che quasi tutti i cittadini di Mariupol sono russofoni e SE VA BENE ne saranno morti 40/50 mila, tra cui migliaia bambini. TUTTI AMMAZZATI DA PUTIN, il liberatore dai nazi (cit.)


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì anch'io, ero tesissimo. Per oggi respiro


Stanotte si dorme (un po')


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2022)

Beh dai non ha detto nulla di nuovo, avevi le mutande già belle pesanti....


----------



## ignaxio (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Perché non scrivi che quasi tutti i cittadini di Mariupol sono russofoni e SE VA BENE ne saranno morti 40/50 mila, tra cui migliaia bambini. TUTTI AMMAZZATI DA PUTIN, il liberatore dai nazi (cit.)



Rimango basito ogni volta che leggo qualcuno che giustifica questo terrorista. Non ho parole.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Rimango basito ogni volta che leggo qualcuno che giustifica questo terrorista. Non ho parole.


L' importante è non appecorarsi al pensiero unico

Anche scoprissero la cura contro il cancro.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Perché non scrivi che quasi tutti i cittadini di Mariupol sono russofoni e SE VA BENE ne saranno morti 40/50 mila, tra cui migliaia bambini. TUTTI AMMAZZATI DA PUTIN, il liberatore dai nazi (cit.)


ma poi basterebbe usare un minimo di logica. Tutte le aree occupate dai Russi in questo momento sono russofone. L'est e il sud Ucraina. Chirchiv è ancora più russofona del Dombass. Che dire, stanno lottando strada per strada contro i russi. Secondo la retorica Putiniana dovrebbero essere lì ad accoglierli come salvatori, e invece sta succedendo proprio il contrario. Forse sanno (meglio di noi) cosa è successo nel Dombass? e non è che bisogna essere esperti di geo politica per sarepere cosa è successo lì.

edit: tra l'altro potrei scrivere un post di 50 righe sul Dombass con fonti anche dirette visto che sto ospitando una ragazza amica di mia moglie del Dombass (Lugansk e russofona)


----------



## vota DC (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Perché non scrivi che quasi tutti i cittadini di Mariupol sono russofoni e SE VA BENE ne saranno morti 40/50 mila, tra cui migliaia bambini. TUTTI AMMAZZATI DA PUTIN, il liberatore dai nazi (cit.)


Ora che me lo dici vedo sempre più parallelismi tra Hamas/Ucraina e Russia/Israele. A parole si dice "Zelensky ha fatto benissimo a decidere di resistere" e si dice dei grandi benefici che sta portando questa resistenza con i russi che stanno collassando, non hanno nemmeno la superiorità aerea e gli ucraini che hanno subito pochissime perdite tra i militari meno della metà dei russi.
Poi viene fuori che la battaglia più cruenta a Kherson è costata la vita a trecento soldati ucraini mentre l'assedio di Mariupol è costato la vita a cinquantamila civili cioè il doppio del bombardamento di Dresda.... è così che i tatuati e rapati a zero proteggono la popolazione?


----------



## Andris (18 Marzo 2022)

*presidente parlamento UE:*

*"Da oggi diplomatici e funzionari di Russia e Bielorussia non potranno più entrare all'Europarlamento. 
Per loro non c'è più posto nella casa della democrazia"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

*Presidente cinese a Biden:

"Il mondo non è più pacifico. Viviamo in una situazione di cambiamenti, in cui gli equilibri sono mutati, con grandi tensioni.

Questa guerra non conviene a nessuno, nemmeno a noi."*


----------



## Andris (18 Marzo 2022)

la casa della democrazia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Presidente cinese a Biden:
> 
> "Il mondo non è più pacifico. Viviamo in una situazione di cambiamenti, in cui gli equilibri sono mutati, con grandi tensioni.
> 
> Questa guerra non conviene a nessuno, nemmeno a noi."*



E quindi?
Questi maledetti sono i maestri assoluti nel nascondere le carte.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> . Secondo la retorica Putiniana dovrebbero essere lì ad accoglierli come salvatori, e invece sta succedendo proprio il contrario


La cosa più assurda è questo criminale sta bloccando ogni corridoio umanitario. I pochi che sono riusciti a scappare lo hanno fatto con le proprie auto che sono state continuamente trivellate nel percorso. Come ho scritto solo tra qualche settimana capiremo l'esatta entità del massacro.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Nel Donbass i russi sono maggioranza, sono almeno un quarto in tutto il sud dell'Ucraina.
> Gli ungheresi sono solo lo 0,3% ma sono messi peggio dei russofoni perché se fai politiche genocide ai danni di comunità piccole le annichilisci del tutto mentre sparando nel grosso a comunità consistenti qualcuno comunque si salva.
> Secondo me i russofoni in Ucraina sono come i neri in Sudafrica sotto i boeri mentre polacchi, ungheresi e rumeni come gli ebrei sotto il Terzo Reich.


È proprio così. Funziona così nella democraticissima ucraina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

*Gruppi parlamentari UE: "Candidare Zelensky a nobel per la pace."*


----------



## Andris (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Perché non scrivi che quasi tutti i cittadini di Mariupol sono russofoni e SE VA BENE ne saranno morti 40/50 mila, tra cui migliaia bambini. TUTTI AMMAZZATI DA PUTIN, il liberatore dai nazi (cit.)


se i vigliacchi nazisti si nascondono nelle case private e negli edifici pubblici è chiaro che vada così, se fossero interessati a non fare uccidere la gente e distruggere un'intera città sarebbe bastato affrontarsi fuori la città.
campo aperto come ai bei tempi, chi è più forte vince e il perdente rimane a terra come concime
cosa che ovviamente non hanno fatto, perchè i vermi ci tengono alla propria pellaccia contrariamente alla vita altrui che vale zero per loro


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> SECONDO IL GIORNALE RUSSO RIA NOVOSTI YOUTUBE POTREBBE ESSERE BLOCCATA A BREVISSIMO, FORSE ADDIRITTURA OGGI


Benvenuti nel medioevo


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Beh dai non ha detto nulla di nuovo, avevi le mutande già belle pesanti....


Per me sta mettendo le mani avanti sempre di più


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel medioevo


Seguivo un youtuber russo simpatico, NFKRZ, mi sa gli toccherà cambiar lavoro. Spero che Putin non lo mandi in leva obbligatoria


----------



## Andris (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gruppi parlamentari UE: "Candidare Zelensky a nobel per la pace."*


se venisse ammazzato sicuramente passerebbe come martire, ma ha le spalle protette e quindi può stare tranquillo
Gheddafi, Saddam, Assad et similia non passavano le giornate a fare i buffoni in videoconferenza quando erano attaccati
questo può permettersi di fare l'influencer con il culo degli altri


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Seguivo un youtuber russo simpatico, NFKRZ, mi sa gli toccherà cambiar lavoro. Spero che Putin non lo mandi in leva obbligatoria


Già..
Quello che però trovo anche scandaloso è bloccare i conti di normali cittadini russi che vivono in italia. Anche noi stiamo un po’ esagerando


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2022)

*Le relazioni stato-stato non possono passare per ostilità militari. 
Presidente Xi alla CCTV *


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Le relazioni stato-stato non possono passare per ostilità militari.
> Presidente Xi alla CCTV *



bon, i cinesi hanno definitivamente staccato la spina con i russi, da"alleanza fraterna" a una condanna in tre settimane. D'altronde non li biasimo, non vogliono passare nel circolo Nord Corea - Eritrea - Siria a sostegno di Putin


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bon, i cinesi hanno definitivamente staccato la spina con i russi.


Dicono così perché il giorno in cui sembrava che i mangiacani si fossero alleati con Putin la borsa cinese è crollata del 20 per cento. Quindi di facciata fanno i neutrali, le cose sporche con i russi le faranno sottobanco.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gruppi parlamentari UE: "Candidare Zelensky a nobel per la pace."*


Vabbè lo hanno dato ad Obama…vale tutto


----------



## zamp2010 (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gruppi parlamentari UE: "Candidare Zelensky a nobel per la pace."*


Da dove uscito sto Zelensky non lo so....


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dicono così perché il giorno in cui sembrava che i mangiacani si fossero alleati con Putin la borsa cinese è crollata del 20 per cento. Quindi di facciata fanno i neutrali, le cose sporche con i russi le faranno sottobanco.


ovvio, gli affari economici continueranno a farli, ma il tono politico è decisamente cambiato.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vabbè lo hanno dato ad Obama…vale tutto


Obama tra l altro uno dei maggiori responsabili di questa catastrofe. Ma lui era alto, bello e nero e quindi non si poteva criticare


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ovvio, gli affari economici continueranno a farli, ma il tono politico è decisamente cambiato.


Solo le armi non gli venderanno perché verrebbero visivamente sgamate


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vabbè lo hanno dato ad Obama…vale tutto


il Nobel più ridicolo della storia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bon, i cinesi hanno definitivamente staccato la spina con i russi, da"alleanza fraterna" a una condanna in tre settimane. D'altronde non li biasimo, non vogliono passare nel circolo Nord Corea - Eritrea - Siria a sostegno di Putin



Però mi sembrano un po' ambigue come dichiarazioni, non ha detto in modo chiaro che non supporterà la Russia.
Ha detto che USA e Cina non devono andare allo scontro in un pianeta che non è più pacifico, perché uno scontro militare non gioverebbe a nessuno.

Potrebbe essere letto anche come un monito all'USA di non rompere le palle...

Non so, mi sembrano sempre molto cerchiobottisti.


----------



## Andris (18 Marzo 2022)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Da dove uscito sto Zelensky non lo so....


il nulla totale che un giorno ha detto agli autori del suo show di aprire una lista di partito, finanziato massicciamente da un oligarca tra i più ricchi in Ucraina con tre passaporti in un paese dove già averne due è un problema.
batte un altro storico oligarca, responsabile di tutti i crimini 2014-2019, ormai schifato dalla popolazione stessa e si trova il governo in mano con la felicità degli attori internazionali che possono manovrare un soggetto del genere.
sicuramente la persona più incompetente mai apparsa in Ucraina post comunista
questo è ciò che succede quando fallisce la politica tradizionale, si crea spazio per questi reietti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Le relazioni stato-stato non possono passare per ostilità militari.
> Presidente Xi alla CCTV *



Non per dire,ma a me sembra una stoccata agli usa,mica alla russia


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se i vigliacchi nazisti si nascondono nelle case private e negli edifici pubblici è chiaro che vada così, se fossero interessati a non fare uccidere la gente e distruggere un'intera città sarebbe bastato affrontarsi fuori la città.
> campo aperto come ai bei tempi, chi è più forte vince e il perdente rimane a terra come concime
> cosa che ovviamente non hanno fatto, perchè i vermi ci tengono alla propria pellaccia contrariamente alla vita altrui che vale zero per loro


Io farei un bel duello all'arma bianca tra i due eroi più forti dei rispettivi eserciti come ai bei tempi, così muore uno solo e via, magari ci scappa anche qualche bel poema epico  
Ma davvero tu cederesti l'Italia piegandoti a 90° o proveresti a difenderla? Mamma mia stiamo messi bene

Se i russi permettessero ai civili di evacuare potrebbero fare tutte le battaglie che vogliono, però preferiscono bombardare i civili mentre scappano e impallinare le auto in fuga, che cuori di leone!


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gruppi parlamentari UE: "Candidare Zelensky a nobel per la pace."*


Qualcuno lo disse citando Obama qualche gg fa...


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Obama tra l altro uno dei maggiori responsabili di questa catastrofe. Ma lui era alto, bello e nero e quindi non si poteva criticare


Esattamente.
Per questo parlo di incoerenza…


----------



## Andris (18 Marzo 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Io farei un bel duello all'arma bianca tra i due eroi più forti dei rispettivi eserciti come ai bei tempi, così muore uno solo e via, magari ci scappa anche qualche bel poema epico
> Ma davvero tu cederesti l'Italia piegandoti a 90° o proveresti a difenderla? Mamma mia stiamo messi bene
> 
> Se i russi permettessero ai civili di evacuare potrebbero fare tutte le battaglie che vogliono, però preferiscono bombardare i civili mentre scappano e impallinare le auto in fuga, che cuori di leone!


se guardi i video e leggi i discorsi che fanno quei soggetti certo che per coerenza dovrebbero andare faccia a faccia.
la Grande Ucraina, la flotta sul Mar Nero, il super uomo ucraino, ripulire la società dalle minoranze, a morte i comunisti etc
questi sono i discorsi che fanno, non scacciare i russi e vivere in serenità fraterna, e non si limitano a parlare di ideologia malata ma fanno spedizioni punitive letteralmente da giornalisti a qualunque persona sia considerata diversa da quella mentalità.
facile spaventare la popolazione civile, in un paese normale quella gente sarebbe in galera e attenzionata a vita dalle autorità

sicuramente molti non hanno compreso con chi abbiamo a che fare e magari pensano sia un'esagerazione.
là non funziona come in Italia dove se fai qualcosa di un attimo fuori dal conformismo ti chiamano fascista, stiamo parlando di persone pubblicamente e orgogliosamente di ideologia nazista.
ci sono i partiti, ci sono le sedi, ci sono le liste, i siti, i paramilitari e militari pure, le parate, le ronde, le violenze riprese e pubblicate, persino i corsi di studio sul nazismo etc
è tutto alla luce del sole, senza timore di avere ritorsioni dalla giustizia.


se ti riferisci al Donbass, quella non è Ucraina e non lo sarà mai più
lo sanno benissimo, eppure continuano dal 2014 senza aver ottenuto nulla se non morte e vite rovinate della loro stessa gente
quindi assolutamente no, non combatterei mai per un territorio che non vuole essere e non sarà mai più Italia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se i vigliacchi nazisti si nascondono nelle case private e negli edifici pubblici è chiaro che vada così, se fossero interessati a non fare uccidere la gente e distruggere un'intera città sarebbe bastato affrontarsi fuori la città.
> campo aperto come ai bei tempi, chi è più forte vince e il perdente rimane a terra come concime
> cosa che ovviamente non hanno fatto, perchè i vermi ci tengono alla propria pellaccia contrariamente alla vita altrui che vale zero per loro





Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Io farei un bel duello all'arma bianca tra i due eroi più forti dei rispettivi eserciti come ai bei tempi, così muore uno solo e via, magari ci scappa anche qualche bel poema epico
> Ma davvero tu cederesti l'Italia piegandoti a 90° o proveresti a difenderla? Mamma mia stiamo messi bene
> 
> Se i russi permettessero ai civili di evacuare potrebbero fare tutte le battaglie che vogliono, però preferiscono bombardare i civili mentre scappano e impallinare le auto in fuga, che cuori di leone!



Ci mancherebbe,fanno bene a difendersi.
Ma facendo guerriglia casa per casa,non si lamentino se poi queste vengono rase al suolo dai russi.
E' il prezzo della guerriglia.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gruppi parlamentari UE: "Candidare Zelensky a nobel per la pace."*



Era l'ora.


----------



## sunburn (18 Marzo 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Io farei un bel duello all'arma bianca tra i due eroi più forti dei rispettivi eserciti come ai bei tempi, così muore uno solo e via, magari ci scappa anche qualche bel poema epico


"Messere, codesto vostro favellar m'offende, esigo soddisfazione: vi sfido a singolar tenzone".


----------



## Raryof (18 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se venisse ammazzato sicuramente passerebbe come martire, ma ha le spalle protette e quindi può stare tranquillo
> Gheddafi, Saddam, Assad et similia non passavano le giornate a fare i buffoni in videoconferenza quando erano attaccati
> questo può permettersi di fare l'influencer con il culo degli altri


Proprio così, che pena, questo fa l'eroe perché ha le spalle coperte solo a titolo personale visto che ai fantastici democratici occidentali serve che viva ancora un po' per poter vendere qualche armina e fare un po' di teatrino propagandistico, la guerra burocratica dei perbenisti, manco ha capito che 'sta facendo l'utile idiota e chi è stato accoppato perché inetto o dittatore non stava certo a fare il figo con la telecamerina..
Parliamo di gente che comunque aveva un carisma politico importante (nonché terroristi, crudeli e tutto quello che volete), questo qui è uno che ballava sui tacchi, un attorucolo, ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
La Nato e tutti questi buoni del mondo hanno sfruttato una situazione di scontro tra ucraini e russi (causato ovviamente da forze esterne con l'obbiettivo di arrivare dove siamo oggi) per mandare ko un paese che non era territorio Nato e nemmeno UE, ma geopoliticamente di grande interesse, ricco di risorse, il vuoto politico in Ucraina ha fatto il resto, se vuoi accoppare dei russi o avvicinarti a Putin (a livello politico è diverse galassie infinitamente superiore ai banchieri nostrani) aspettati questo, di sicuro non se lo sarebbero mai messo nel sacco mandando al massacro un asino come questo Zelensky o un paese che non vale nulla, l'Ucraina, povero e con 0 possibilità di diventare a tutti gli effetti un paese capitalista, governato dalla finanza più inetta.
Ciò che molti non capiscono è che per colpire Putin sono andati ad ammiccare ad un paese povero come l'Ucraina per favorire poi gli scontri nelle zone russofone del paese, questo facendo credere al paese di poterne uscire una volta cacciati i russi dal paese, con un governo comandato dall'alta finanza, dai baracconi europei, questo senza avere una classe politica seria ma presunti nazisti accoppa civili e distruttori di asili, cioè quello che serviva per stanare Putin e farlo entrare in campo.
E lo ripeto, quelli più pericolosi sono i buoni di turno, che osservano e prendono le difese del "mondo", diciamo degli interessi e della ricchezza, poi i cittadini si possono anche mandare al massacro, non valgono nulla, sono sola roba da vendere a case farmaceutiche e da prendere dentro come rifugiati.
Per chi fate il tifo voi? trovatemi i buoni, su.


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se guardi i video e leggi i discorsi che fanno quei soggetti certo che per coerenza dovrebbero andare faccia a faccia.
> la Grande Ucraina, la flotta sul Mar Nero, il super uomo ucraino, ripulire la società dalle minoranze, a morte i comunisti etc
> questi sono i discorsi che fanno, non scacciare i russi e vivere in serenità fraterna, e non si limitano a parlare di ideologia malata ma fanno spedizioni punitive letteralmente da giornalisti a qualunque persona sia considerata diversa da quella mentalità.
> facile spaventare la popolazione civile, in un paese normale quella gente sarebbe in galera e attenzionata a vita dalle autorità
> ...


Guarda che i partiti di estrema destra in Ucraina prendono meno dell'1%, proprio come in Italia. Immagina che domani l'alto Adige si proclamasse indipendente e l'Austria lo invadesse, secondo te andrebbero a combattere e fare del casino Letta e Pippo Civati oppure CasaPound e Forza Nuova? 

Questo per dire che anche se sono più rumorosi e fanno casino e sono violenti, non significa che siano maggioranza. Esattamente come la pseudo "emergenza fascismohhh" che c'è in Italia. E c'è la testimonianza di un ragazzo ucraino (anarco-comunista) di Kharkhiv che dice che la libertà politica è totale in Ucraina. 

Spero di averti fatto vedere un punto di vista diverso, non bisogna bersi troppo né la propaganda da un lato né quella dall'altro. Com'è vero che i russi hanno bombardato un teatro con 1000 persone civili dentro, altrettanto gli ucraini talvolta bombardano civili nel Donbass (anche se molto meno rispetto ai russi, poi se sia bontà d'animo o scarsità di risorse non lo possiamo sapere).

La guerra è brutta, ma il dato di fatto è che è la Russia ad avere invaso l'Ucraina e ad avere iniziato i bombardamenti sui corridoi umanitari, perciò io so bene da che parte stare, nonostante ci sia sporcizia ambo le parti


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Io farei un bel duello all'arma bianca tra i due eroi più forti dei rispettivi eserciti come ai bei tempi, così muore uno solo e via, magari ci scappa anche qualche bel poema epico
> Ma davvero tu cederesti l'Italia piegandoti a 90° o proveresti a difenderla? Mamma mia stiamo messi bene
> 
> Se i russi permettessero ai civili di evacuare potrebbero fare tutte le battaglie che vogliono, però preferiscono bombardare i civili mentre scappano e impallinare le auto in fuga, che cuori di leone!



Io farei fare un bel duello in stile Sergio Leone a Putin e al comico. Magari fanno partire un colpo (in mezzo agli occhi) in contemporanea. Applausi, peana, inchini e la chiudiamo qui.


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe,fanno bene a difendersi.
> Ma facendo guerriglia casa per casa,non si lamentino se poi queste vengono rase al suolo dai russi.
> E' il prezzo della guerriglia.


Certo è vero, ma non è una guerra che hanno voluto loro


----------



## danjr (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il discorso di Putin alla nazione dallo stadio Luznii gremito di persone:"Non c'è amore più grande di dare la propria anima per gli amici. Kiev sta organizzando operazioni punitive militare contro il Donbass. Questo è stato davvero un genocidio. Fermare quello era l'obiettivo dell'operazione speciale. Abbiamo risollevato la Crimea dal degrado e dall'abbandono, dalle condizioni pessime in cui versavano. Abbiamo fatto risorgere questi territori e sappiamo esattamente cosa fare adesso, come, a spese di chi e attueremo tutti i nostri piani".


Pagliaccio


----------



## danjr (18 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *presidente parlamento UE:*
> 
> *"Da oggi diplomatici e funzionari di Russia e Bielorussia non potranno più entrare all'Europarlamento.
> Per loro non c'è più posto nella casa della democrazia"*


Scelta giustissima


----------



## danjr (18 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bon, i cinesi hanno definitivamente staccato la spina con i russi, da"alleanza fraterna" a una condanna in tre settimane. D'altronde non li biasimo, non vogliono passare nel circolo Nord Corea - Eritrea - Siria a sostegno di Putin


In realtà hanno sempre detto questo, anche perché loro sono più nella situazione dell'Ucraina con le Repubbliche separatiste e vogliono che nessuno ficchi il naso negli affari dello stato cinese, per cui non possono giustificare l'intervento militare russo (perché a loro volta non vogliono nessun intervento per le repressioni che stanno attuando in certe regioni)


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *presidente parlamento UE:*
> 
> *"Da oggi diplomatici e funzionari di Russia e Bielorussia non potranno più entrare all'Europarlamento.
> Per loro non c'è più posto nella casa della democrazia"*


bravi bravi chiudete pure le vie diplomatiche


----------



## Raryof (18 Marzo 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Guarda che i partiti di estrema destra in Ucraina prendono meno dell'1%, proprio come in Italia. Immagina che domani l'alto Adige si proclamasse indipendente e l'Austria lo invadesse, secondo te andrebbero a combattere e fare del casino Letta e Pippo Civati oppure CasaPound e Forza Nuova?
> 
> Questo per dire che anche se sono più rumorosi e fanno casino e sono violenti, non significa che siano maggioranza. Esattamente come la pseudo "emergenza fascismohhh" che c'è in Italia. E c'è la testimonianza di un ragazzo ucraino (anarco-comunista) di Kharkhiv che dice che* la libertà politica è totale in Ucraina*.
> 
> ...


Là sì qui no.
E l'informazione distopica da cui apprendi le "notizie" pure, ma questo perché sei stato lavorato a dovere nel corso degli anni e vale tutto, vince sempre chi prende le difese dei buoni che fanno i buoni e vengono attaccati per primi quando poi la realtà è molto diversa e ricca di tanti passaggi che non ti verranno mai a dire (perché non li sanno manco loro, l'informazione non è libera e nemmeno sul pezzo, se vuoi fare informazione devi imparare a dire delle bugie ben costruite, se ci metti un pizzico di perbenismo e fintà umanità pure meglio).
Continuate pure a credere alla favoletta del Putin cattivo che si è alzato male una mattina.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lascerei decisamente perdere paragoni di questo calibro


Perché mai? così se no SEMBRA  che occidente sia vile e incoerente?


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Là sì qui no.
> E l'informazione distopica da cui apprendi le "notizie" pure, ma questo perché sei stato lavorato a dovere nel corso degli anni e vale tutto, vince sempre chi prende le difese dei buoni che fanno i buoni e vengono attaccati per primi quando poi la realtà è molto diversa e ricca di tanti passaggi che non ti verranno mai a dire (perché non li sanno manco loro, l'informazione non è libera e nemmeno sul pezzo, se vuoi fare informazione devi imparare a dire delle bugie ben costruite, se ci metti un pizzico di perbenismo e fintà umanità pure meglio).
> *Continuate pure a credere alla favoletta del Putin cattivo che si è alzato male una mattina.*


qualunque motivo potesse avere ha sbagliato.

se si giustifica allora vuol dire che si sta dalla sua parte. e si deve avere il coraggio di ammetterlo.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Presidente cinese a Biden:
> 
> "Il mondo non è più pacifico. Viviamo in una situazione di cambiamenti, in cui gli equilibri sono mutati, con grandi tensioni.
> 
> Questa guerra non conviene a nessuno, nemmeno a noi."*



Più chiaro si così? Gli equilibri cambiano come cambia tutto.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gruppi parlamentari UE: "Candidare Zelensky a nobel per la pace."*



Quello per la letteratura non basta?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bon, i cinesi hanno definitivamente staccato la spina con i russi, da"alleanza fraterna" a una condanna in tre settimane. D'altronde non li biasimo, non vogliono passare nel circolo Nord Corea - Eritrea - Siria a sostegno di Putin


Loro sanno benissimo che sono il reale obiettivo dell'America


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *presidente parlamento UE:*
> 
> *"Da oggi diplomatici e funzionari di Russia e Bielorussia non potranno più entrare all'Europarlamento.
> Per loro non c'è più posto nella casa della democrazia"*



Prevedo scene di panico a Mosca.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Perché mai? così se no SEMBRA  che occidente sia vile e incoerente?


Perchè è un insulto a chi ha davvero patito le persecuzioni nazifasciste e un paragone a dir poco capzioso.


----------



## Raryof (18 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> qualunque motivo potesse avere ha sbagliato.
> 
> se si giustifica allora vuol dire che si sta dalla sua parte. e si deve avere il coraggio di ammetterlo.


No io sono contro coloro che hanno lavorato "diplomaticamente" per instaurare il vuoto politico in Ucraina e per portare ad una guerra facile, quella tra Russia e le forze ucraine usate dai famosi buoni occidentali, nazisti presi da un set, che hanno fatto guerriglia per 8 anni nelle regioni con russofili, poi chiaro, alla Russia importava che l'Ucraina non potesse finire sotto l'influenza della NATO e quindi degli Usa, non con un fantoccio come Zelensky, non in quella maniera, facendo guerra ai russi che a loro volta hanno agito per riportare non solo l'ordine ma la neutralità del paese, la neutralità che non vogliono dargli così come delle regioni che sono ora a tutti gli effetti russe ed il motivo per cui si è arrivati ad una guerra più grande.
La verità poi io non la posso sapere ma di sicuro condivido l'idea di Putin di riportare alla neutralità antieuropeista e capitalista l'Ucraina che a sua volta non può dire "Ue accoglici, NATO prendici" quando non ha la possibilità di poterlo fare, forse nemmeno tra 30 anni, quindi a che gioco sta giocando l'Ucraina? il gioco dei fessi ben voluti visto che da una parte vogliono sbattere fuori la Russia dal paese (uccidendo o procurando sofferenze ai cittadini russofoni) e dall'altra vogliono avere le spalle coperte e l'angioletto sulle spalle mentre lo fanno, legittimati ovviamente dai media che li hanno fatti passare come le vittime dello scontro e non quelli che lo scontro lo hanno portato, tramite guerriglia e ritorsioni, al livello successivo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

*Mediatore russo: "Vicini ad accordo su neutralità. A metà strada su demilitarizzazione."*


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io farei fare un bel duello in stile Sergio Leone a Putin e al comico. Magari fanno partire un colpo (in mezzo agli occhi) in contemporanea. Applausi, peana, inchini e la chiudiamo qui.



Biden ed il cinese li vedrei bene come padrini. Magari pure loro …


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mediatore russo: "Vicini ad accordo su neutralità. A metà strada su demilitarizzazione."*


Ci credo poco


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non per dire,ma a me sembra una stoccata agli usa,mica alla russia



Ma davvero qualcuno crede che la Cina sia amica degli USA e nemica della Russia?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Però mi sembrano un po' ambigue come dichiarazioni, non ha detto in modo chiaro che non supporterà la Russia.
> Ha detto che USA e Cina non devono andare allo scontro in un pianeta che non è più pacifico, perché uno scontro militare non gioverebbe a nessuno.
> 
> *Potrebbe essere letto anche come un monito all'USA di non rompere le palle...*
> ...



Io l’ho inteso in tal senso.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mediatore russo: "Vicini ad accordo su neutralità. A metà strada su demilitarizzazione."*


Godo.
Dai che ce la facciamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

*Xi a Biden: "USA e NATO dialoghino con la Russia per risolvere i problemi della sicurezza sia della Russia che dell'Ucraina"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Xi a Biden: "USA e NATO dialoghino con la Russia per risolvere i problemi della sicurezza sia della Russia che dell'Ucraina"*



Come dicevamo, un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte.
Questi sono i più falsi di tutti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mediatore russo: "Vicini ad accordo su neutralità. A metà strada su demilitarizzazione."*


Ma la Russia non era alle strette?
Domanda retorica...
Visto che da noi scrivono addirittura che non gli rimane altro che minacciare l'atomica


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Xi a Biden: "USA e NATO dialoghino con la Russia per risolvere i problemi della sicurezza sia della Russia che dell'Ucraina"*



Ecco, non mi pare che sia distante da Putin.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Xi a Biden: "USA e NATO dialoghino con la Russia per risolvere i problemi della sicurezza sia della Russia che dell'Ucraina"*


Non lo faranno MAI


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero qualcuno crede che la Cina sia amica degli USA e nemica della Russia?


È il contrario


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come dicevamo, un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte.
> *Questi sono i più falsi di tutti.*



Semplicemente hanno capito come affari con tutti.


----------



## mabadi (18 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma la Russia non era alle strette?
> Domanda retorica...
> Visto che da noi scrivono addirittura che non gli rimane altro che minacciare l'atomica


Da noi hanno detto che i Russi non avrebbero pagato 117mld di dollari sui bond quanto ogni giorno gli versiamo i soldi per il Gas.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero qualcuno crede che la Cina sia amica degli USA e nemica della Russia?


Folli se ci credono.. la Cina è il bersaglio numero 1 da ormai 10 anni con la Russia che faceva il bodyguard


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Là sì qui no.
> E l'informazione distopica da cui apprendi le "notizie" pure, ma questo perché sei stato lavorato a dovere nel corso degli anni e vale tutto, vince sempre chi prende le difese dei buoni che fanno i buoni e vengono attaccati per primi quando poi la realtà è molto diversa e ricca di tanti passaggi che non ti verranno mai a dire (perché non li sanno manco loro, l'informazione non è libera e nemmeno sul pezzo, se vuoi fare informazione devi imparare a dire delle bugie ben costruite, se ci metti un pizzico di perbenismo e fintà umanità pure meglio).
> Continuate pure a credere alla favoletta del Putin cattivo che si è alzato male una mattina.


Guarda caro Raryof io solitamente evito questi argomenti perché poi so come finisce e quando parliamo di calcio invece siamo spesso anche d'accordo.

Questa retorica dei pochi illuminati che hanno capito come funziona il mondo e gli altri tutti fessi che si fanno infinocchiare ha anche stancato. Bisogna avere il coraggio di combattere con le proprie idee e non screditare l'interlocutore. Non so se questa cosa faccia sentire speciali o altro.

Comunque tranquillo che evito come la peste l'informazione da Tg1 et similia, mi informo SEMPRE, su ogni questione in modo bipartisan, in questa vicenda vado pure a vedere i gruppi telegram di propaganda russa e ascolto tutte le voci differenti dalla maggioranza con molto più interesse, non ho alcuna bandierina sulla capocchia.

Questa cosa che la Russia avrebbe per diritto divino certe aree del mondo non ha alcun senso, non c'è nulla che possa giustificare questa invasione militare 

Possiamo discutere della Nato/UE/Occidente, che avrebbero dovuto risolvere la situazione già nel 2014 con un tavolo diplomatico ad oltranza e siamo d'accordo. Per il resto la minaccia NATO è totalmente inesistente, infondata, la NATO è una alleanza DIFENSIVA, non attaccherebbe mai la Russia e lo stesso Putin ci faceva esercitazioni condivise una quindicina di anni fa, DOPO le esercitazioni NATO del 95/96 che sono le uniche che potevano essere interpretate come una minaccia o provocazione. Poi ad un tratto ha deciso di seguire un'altra via, di tirare su un'altra cortina di ferro, mentre l'occidente ha rifornito persino la Russia di soldi per rifinanziarla dopo il collasso dell'URSS.

Se poi Putin/l'establishment russo/il popolo russo ha/hanno la paranoia dell'accerchiamento non ci possiamo fare nulla, è come se il tuo vicino paranoico ti puntasse un mitra alla testa pretendendo il pezzo di giardino in cui prendi il sole perché ti ritiene una minaccia. Così è come sono andate le cose, poi se hai preso a riferimento uno o due intellettuali originale ed in controtendenza e ti affidi alle loro parole come al vangelo, l'informazione distopica è la tua. Io mi informo da tutti i punti di vista e so che la nato non è il cavaliere bianco, ma Putin è certamente un orco, altrimenti in Russia potresti uscire con un cartello con scritto su qualcosa senza essere arrestato o messo a tacere, i giornalisti potrebbero scrivere qualsiasi cosa senza sparire o venire sparati in faccia sulla porta di casa.

Poi se chi difende Putin lo fa perché gli piacciono quei tipi di regimi non ho nulla da dire e non sarò io a farlo tacere, perché a me piace la libertà di dire qualsiasi cosa

PS Un forum bello come questo in Russia non potrebbe esistere e il buon admin sarebbe dietro le sbarre a chiedere un pezzo di pane


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mediatore russo: "Vicini ad accordo su neutralità. A metà strada su demilitarizzazione."*



È già qualcosa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero qualcuno crede che la Cina sia amica degli USA e nemica della Russia?



Più di qualcuno.
Così come più di qualcuno credeva che gli oligarchi facevano saltare Putin per le sanzioni subite.
Così come più di qualcuno credeva che ci sarebbe stata la rivolta della "gienteh" contro Putin grazie ad anonymous.
Così come più di qualcuno credeva che ci sarebbe stato l'assassinio di Putin,magari anche oggi stesso.
E invece con 200.000 persone tra interno/esterno dell'impianto sportivo,il nulla cosmico.

Nulla,nisba,ora aspetteranno che Giggino Di Maio si pronunci nuovamente sui prossimi step da fare per far desistere Putin...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Marzo 2022)

No vabbè nato difensiva anche NO!
Forse 20 anni fa.. Belgrado poi 
Forse pure Libia.. avevano attaccato con le frecce?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Più di qualcuno.
> Così come più di qualcuno credeva che gli oligarchi facevano saltare Putin per le sanzioni subite.
> Così come più di qualcuno credeva che ci sarebbe stata la rivolta della "gienteh" contro Putin grazie ad anonymous.
> Così come più di qualcuno credeva che ci sarebbe stato l'assassinio di Putin,magari anche oggi stesso.
> ...



Ciascuno creda a cosa vuole.
Era proprio necessario ricordarci Di Maio?


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> qualunque motivo potesse avere ha sbagliato.
> 
> se si giustifica allora vuol dire che si sta dalla sua parte. e si deve avere il coraggio di ammetterlo.


Come col covid, é come dico io e basta. Cocco, il mondo ha varie sfumature di grigio, parlando così dimostri solo di essere molto più limitato di quanto sembravi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Più di qualcuno.
> Così come più di qualcuno credeva che gli oligarchi facevano saltare Putin per le sanzioni subite.
> Così come più di qualcuno credeva che ci sarebbe stata la rivolta della "gienteh" contro Putin grazie ad anonymous.
> Così come più di qualcuno credeva che ci sarebbe stato l'assassinio di Putin,magari anche oggi stesso.
> ...


La grandi potenze perdono i loro leader solo quando sono loro a farli fuori..  povero Kennedy e famiglia.. alla fine hanno mollato l'osso sui servizi segreti.. stavano finendo i figli


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ciascuno creda a cosa vuole.
> Era proprio necessario ricordarci Di Maio?



Dal momento che,grazie a lui,il mondo ci sta nuovamente ridendo dietro,si,è necessario.
Anche più volte al giorno


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dal momento che,grazie a lui,il mondo ci sta nuovamente ridendo dietro,si,è necessario.
> Anche più volte al giorno



Sei diventato peggio di @hakaishin


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> No vabbè nato difensiva anche NO!
> Forse 20 anni fa.. Belgrado poi
> Forse pure Libia.. avevano attaccato con le frecce?



A proposito di NATO,dall'alto della mia gnoranza oggi ho letto che in Italia ospitiamo circa 140 basi NATO.
14 solo nella mia regione .
Ma che ci facciamo con tutte ste basi ? 140

In caso di confetti,dove vuoi scappare,diventeremo tutti concime


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma la Russia non era alle strette?
> Domanda retorica...
> Visto che da noi scrivono addirittura che non gli rimane altro che minacciare l'atomica


Da noi scrivono più fake news che in Russia. Ci raccontano che li stanno morendo di fame, ieri ho visto un video di un italiano che vive in Russia: centri commerciali pieni e fast food americani regolarmente aperti


----------



## gabri65 (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Xi a Biden: "USA e NATO dialoghino con la Russia per risolvere i problemi della sicurezza sia della Russia che dell'Ucraina"*



Nobel ex-aequo con Zielinsky pure per questo, vai.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Marzo 2022)

Vado un attimo fuori dal topic scusate 
ma sapere che esista questo paragone mi fa condividere il tutto: praticamente hanno detto che usare il gas americano sarebbe come lavare la macchina con DOM PÉRIGNON invece che con l'acqua ( gas russo)


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Come col covid, é come dico io e basta. Cocco, il mondo ha varie sfumature di grigio, parlando così dimostri solo di essere molto più limitato di quanto sembravi


cocco limitato ci sarai te

hai il vizio di offendere


----------



## Raryof (18 Marzo 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Guarda caro Raryof io solitamente evito questi argomenti perché poi so come finisce e quando parliamo di calcio invece siamo spesso anche d'accordo.
> 
> Questa retorica dei pochi illuminati che hanno capito come funziona il mondo e gli altri tutti fessi che si fanno infinocchiare ha anche stancato. Bisogna avere il coraggio di combattere con le proprie idee e non screditare l'interlocutore. Non so se questa cosa faccia sentire speciali o altro.
> 
> ...


Ma tutti i peggiori attacchi nascono sempre con un'azione difensiva, inaspettata, vigliacca, il problema è che questa situazione difensiva nasce da un approccio sbagliato e una politica interna a cui la diplomazia occidentale ha ammiccato a dovere nel corso degli anni, pur sapendo che l'Ucraina non sarebbe mai potuta entrare a far parte dell'UE o della NATO, per questioni geopolitiche ed economiche, ma c'era il vuoto e quel vuoto è stato riempito da un governo di fantocci nazisti che al tempo stesso hanno cercato di fare una pulizia a modo loro, delle morti giuste, per difendersi dall'invasore che in qualche maniera ha cercato di tutelare i propri concittadini prima e che poi è passato ad una guerra su larga scala per colpa di una situazione forse irrisolvibile, sanzioni già pronte, insomma una scontro inevitabile con chi ha cercato di portare un tipo di influenza ostile alla Russia e l'influenza russa sul territorio, parlo a livello numerico, russi presenti sul territorio e accoppati nel corso di questi 8 anni, morti veri e mai contati a dovere, influenza però anche storica, economica, l'Ucraina è a tutti gli effetti una Russia 2.0, un paese strategico che con l'inganno è stato portato ad uno scontro con la Russia, complice secondo loro di proteggere i propri interessi, cittadini, che civilmente abitavano e abitano ancora nel paese.
Ma quanto è stato grande questo ammiccamento occidentale nei loro confronti? a 'sto punto direi un bel po' grande perché per arrivare fino a questo punto significa che le promesse fatte sono state belle grandi e quel fesso lì non si è nemmeno accorto che il supporto oggi è solo una manipolazione del conflitto tesa a suo favore, vendita di armi, sanzioni alla Russia, questo è ciò che importava, non l'Ucraina, si voleva trovare un modo per far entrare la Russia nel conflitto contro il mondo occidentale, attraverso sanzioni e nella speranza che lo stesso Putin non potesse andare oltre. La guerra l'occidente la voleva fare contro la Russia, colpevole secondo loro di essere al di fuori di un sistema capitalista che non sottosta alle regole capitaliste, dei grandi burocrati, un paese così grande al di fuori del sistema capitalista non può più esistere, un paese con un pil ridicolo e da colpire con sanzioni, un paese che se l'è giocata sul piano militare, come ci si poteva aspettare ma che è stato attirato da una guerra non guerra visto che il grande occidente la guerra l'ha fatta solo a parole e con finti aiuti umanitari.
In quale modo l'occidente dovrebbe vincere questa guerra senza combattere? non ne vedo uno io, perché se entrano nel conflitto saltano in aria e allora se Putin vince la guerra le sanzioni le dovranno togliere o giustamente sarà guerra di interessi a vita e ci sarà sempre un rischio non calcolato di poter ricevere dal cielo qualche confetto atomico poco amichevole.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vado un attimo fuori dal topic scusate
> ma sapere che esista questo paragone mi fa condividere il tutto: praticamente hanno detto che usare il gas americano sarebbe come lavare la macchina con DOM PÉRIGNON invece che con l'acqua ( gas russo)


Quello americano non è proponibile se non come risorsa estrema per evitare la prossima invernata il razionamento. Costa il triplo del russo.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quello americano non è proponibile se non come risorsa estrema per evitare la prossima invernata il razionamento. *Costa il triplo del russo.*



Ma loro sono nostri alleati e ci faranno uno sconto. Giusto?


----------



## gabri65 (18 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vado un attimo fuori dal topic scusate
> ma sapere che esista questo paragone mi fa condividere il tutto: praticamente hanno detto che usare il gas americano sarebbe come lavare la macchina con DOM PÉRIGNON invece che con l'acqua ( gas russo)



Oh, ma il gas ammerigano c'ha un contenuto consistente di democrazia, eh.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vado un attimo fuori dal topic scusate
> ma sapere che esista questo paragone mi fa condividere il tutto: praticamente hanno detto che usare il gas americano sarebbe come lavare la macchina con DOM PÉRIGNON invece che con l'acqua ( gas russo)


io vorrei proprio sapere che prezzo sta contrattando Gigino coi vari Qatar Congo e algeria rispetto al prezzo russo


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cocco limitato ci sarai te
> 
> hai il vizio di offendere


Eh si, accusare gli altri di essere apertamente dalla parte di Putin é un complimento. Confermo quanto detto hai una visione limitata a ciò che ti piace. Saluti "Voglio la guerra nucleare per salvare i bambini"


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io vorrei proprio sapere che prezzo sta contrattando Gigino coi vari Qatar Congo e algeria rispetto al prezzo russo



Forse è meglio non saperlo.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io vorrei proprio sapere che prezzo sta contrattando Gigino coi vari Qatar Congo e algeria rispetto al prezzo russo



I nuovi itagliani.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Eh si, accusare gli altri di essere apertamente dalla parte di Putin é un complimento. Confermo quanto detto hai una visione limitata a ciò che ti piace. Saluti "Voglio la guerra nucleare per salvare i bambini"


per me quello che ha fatto putin è ingiustificabile..poi non ho offeso nessuno ho solo detto che ci vuole il coraggio di dire come si pensa

tra l'altro l'utente mi ha anche risposto normalmente non capisco cosa t'intrometti te per provocare

argomenta il discorso su putin se vuoi invece di offendere

l'ironia dell'ultima frase non l'ho capita ma non ci trovo nulla da ridere..ci sono bambini che muoiono che c c'è da ridere?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nobel ex-aequo con Zielinsky pure per questo, vai.



Vuoi dire il Nobel per la Pace che troveremmo tutti con una guerra mondiale?


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io vorrei proprio sapere che prezzo sta contrattando Gigino coi vari Qatar Congo e algeria rispetto al prezzo russo


Sicuramente ci inserirà fornitura a vita di bibite San Pellegrino, Coca Cola e Acqua Panna. Poi Borghetti a tutta come ai bei tempi degli stadi che riforniva lui


----------



## Raryof (18 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Eh si, accusare gli altri di essere apertamente dalla parte di Putin é un complimento. Confermo quanto detto hai una visione limitata a ciò che ti piace. Saluti "Voglio la guerra nucleare per salvare i bambini"


Piuttosto che il gas americano meglio riscaldarsi con le scorregge, non credo avranno difficoltà a mettere qualche bonus per gli accendini da collegare ovviamente con l'atto pratico del peto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ci inserirà fornitura a vita di bibite San Pellegrino, Coca Cola e Acqua Panna. Poi Borghetti a tutta come ai bei tempi degli stadi che riforniva lui



Può sempre mandare le arance al posto delle bibite.
Ricordo che nel 2019 o 2020 si vantava di aver siglato un *contrattone* con la Cina per le arance siciliane.
Alla fine della fiera si scoprì che il famoso contrattone era in realtà una singola fornitura di arance per un valore di circa 100 mila €.

Mentre nello stesso periodo la Spagna riuscì a siglare un accordo di 30/40 milioni,sempre con la Cina,e sempre con le arance  

Chissà che cabbo combinerà con il Congo,allacciamoci le cinture di sicurezza...


----------



## folletto (18 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se i vigliacchi nazisti si nascondono nelle case private e negli edifici pubblici è chiaro che vada così, se fossero interessati a non fare uccidere la gente e distruggere un'intera città sarebbe bastato affrontarsi fuori la città.
> campo aperto come ai bei tempi, chi è più forte vince e il perdente rimane a terra come concime
> cosa che ovviamente non hanno fatto, perchè i vermi ci tengono alla propria pellaccia contrariamente alla vita altrui che vale zero per loro


Guarda, anche secondo me le brigate nazionaliste (tipo battaglione Azov) usano i civili per salvarsi le chiappe, ma questo non dovrebbe essere un buon motivo per radere al suolo gran parte di una città (peraltro ad alta percentuale di russofoni). E poi, vogliamo credere che Putin ha iniziato questa guerra per liberare gli ucraini filo russi dai nazisti?
Accusiamo pure il governo ucraino e i leader occidentali dei loro errori ma non giustifichiamo Putin.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Guarda, anche secondo me le brigate nazionaliste (tipo battaglione Azov) usano i civili per salvarsi le chiappe, ma questo non dovrebbe essere un buon motivo per radere al suolo gran parte di una città (peraltro ad alta percentuale di russofoni). *E poi, vogliamo credere che Putin ha iniziato questa guerra per liberare gli ucraini filo russi dai nazisti?*
> Accusiamo pure il governo ucraino e i leader occidentali dei loro errori ma non giustifichiamo Putin.


ecco questo è il punto

e poi ha aspettato 10 anni? poteva intervenire prima se proprio doveva fare questo atto criminale

se da domani la svizzera inizia a discriminare gli italiani non è che possiamo invadere e distruggere tutto ad minchiam (a partire dai bambini..che tanto fanno ridere Ringhio8)


----------



## vota DC (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dicono così perché il giorno in cui sembrava che i mangiacani si fossero alleati con Putin la borsa cinese è crollata del 20 per cento. Quindi di facciata fanno i neutrali, le cose sporche con i russi le faranno sottobanco.


La votazione cinese a favore dei russi usando il loro potere di veto non era tanto sottobanco. Quelli che invitano l'ucraina nella UE e fanno gli ostili ai russi mentre leccano i cinesi sono gli stessi che mettevano in croce quelli che parlavano di virus cinese.


----------



## danjr (18 Marzo 2022)

Quello di Putin non è nemmeno degno di essere chiamato regime, è una buffonata-pagliacciata completa. Quello vive in un mondo completamente parallelo e avulso dalla realtà, al cui confronto quello instaurato da kim jong è la repubblica di Platone


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

Direi che vi fermate qui.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io vorrei proprio sapere che prezzo sta contrattando Gigino coi vari Qatar Congo e algeria rispetto al prezzo russo


E che prezzo vuoi stia contrattando?
Sicuramente più alto.

Altrimenti non avremmo il 40% di gas russo..ahimè


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E che prezzo vuoi stia contrattando?
> Sicuramente più alto.
> 
> Altrimenti non avremmo il 40% di gas russo..ahimè


Pensa che il m5s era sempre stato contrario alla Tap, che da adesso ci salverà il deretano. Se penso che Grillo e soci abbiano preso fondi dalla Russia penso a male? Io indagherei


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pensa che il m5s era sempre stato contrario alla Tap, che da adesso ci salverà il deretano. Se penso che Grillo e soci abbiano preso fondi dalla Russia penso a male? Io indagherei


In Italia, a ruota.. c è sempre qualcuno che dice no a qualcosa. 

Vai a capire perché.

Che problemi vuoi che dia all'ambiente un tubo o una galleria.


----------



## Raryof (18 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io vorrei proprio sapere che prezzo sta contrattando Gigino coi vari Qatar Congo e algeria rispetto al prezzo russo


Pagherà gas e clandestini, del resto questo fa, li paga assieme stavolta, arriveranno su navi di fortuna, gas (ma solo se il gas avrà il green pass rafforzato, anche le materie prime non sono esenti) e clandestini.
E pagherà i clandestini quanto il gas.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In Italia, a ruota.. c è sempre qualcuno che dice no a qualcosa.
> 
> Vai a capire perché.
> 
> Che problemi vuoi che dia all'ambiente un tubo o una galleria.



siamo governati da imbecilli, ma alla fine è colpa nostra. Qui uno prende i voti perchè sventola la bandiera dell'Italia e urla qualche frase ad effetto siamo italiani bla bla bla, uno perchè fa il girotondo, uno perchè si mette le felpe e blocca un barcone di immigrati e l'altro con i vaffa day.


----------



## Milanoide (18 Marzo 2022)

Intanto il Colonnello inizia ad arrestare i suoi generali non al fronte.
Quelli al fronte li stanno sistemando gli ucraini.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

Da quello che leggo i carrarmati russi sono entrati a Mariupol (o quel che ne resta). Credo verrà presa entro 24 ore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

*Polonia: "Al prossimo vertice Nato, sarà formalmente inoltrata la proposta di una missione peacekeeping in Ucraina"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: "Al prossimo vertice Nato, sarà formalmente inoltrata la proposta di una missione peacekeeping in Ucraina"*



Ormai si è capito che la terza guerra mondiale, quella vera, partirà da questi.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: "Al prossimo vertice Nato, sarà formalmente inoltrata la proposta di una missione peacekeeping in Ucraina"*


Non glielo accetteranno mai


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: "Al prossimo vertice Nato, sarà formalmente inoltrata la proposta di una missione peacekeeping in Ucraina"*


conto su Olaf, che li mandi a defecare
​


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> conto su Olaf, che li mandi a defecare
> ​


Ma Olaf tifava la Russia solo che si vergognava a dirlo, gli ukraini gli hanno distrutto il sogno dellla Germania di diventare il più grande hub del gas europeo, e almeno per questo godo


----------



## Davidoff (18 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma tutti i peggiori attacchi nascono sempre con un'azione difensiva, inaspettata, vigliacca, il problema è che questa situazione difensiva nasce da un approccio sbagliato e una politica interna a cui la diplomazia occidentale ha ammiccato a dovere nel corso degli anni, pur sapendo che l'Ucraina non sarebbe mai potuta entrare a far parte dell'UE o della NATO, per questioni geopolitiche ed economiche, ma c'era il vuoto e quel vuoto è stato riempito da un governo di fantocci nazisti che al tempo stesso hanno cercato di fare una pulizia a modo loro, delle morti giuste, per difendersi dall'invasore che in qualche maniera ha cercato di tutelare i propri concittadini prima e che poi è passato ad una guerra su larga scala per colpa di una situazione forse irrisolvibile, sanzioni già pronte, insomma una scontro inevitabile con chi ha cercato di portare un tipo di influenza ostile alla Russia e l'influenza russa sul territorio, parlo a livello numerico, russi presenti sul territorio e accoppati nel corso di questi 8 anni, morti veri e mai contati a dovere, influenza però anche storica, economica, l'Ucraina è a tutti gli effetti una Russia 2.0, un paese strategico che con l'inganno è stato portato ad uno scontro con la Russia, complice secondo loro di proteggere i propri interessi, cittadini, che civilmente abitavano e abitano ancora nel paese.
> Ma quanto è stato grande questo ammiccamento occidentale nei loro confronti? a 'sto punto direi un bel po' grande perché per arrivare fino a questo punto significa che le promesse fatte sono state belle grandi e quel fesso lì non si è nemmeno accorto che il supporto oggi è solo una manipolazione del conflitto tesa a suo favore, vendita di armi, sanzioni alla Russia, questo è ciò che importava, non l'Ucraina, si voleva trovare un modo per far entrare la Russia nel conflitto contro il mondo occidentale, attraverso sanzioni e nella speranza che lo stesso Putin non potesse andare oltre. La guerra l'occidente la voleva fare contro la Russia, colpevole secondo loro di essere al di fuori di un sistema capitalista che non sottosta alle regole capitaliste, dei grandi burocrati, un paese così grande al di fuori del sistema capitalista non può più esistere, un paese con un pil ridicolo e da colpire con sanzioni, un paese che se l'è giocata sul piano militare, come ci si poteva aspettare ma che è stato attirato da una guerra non guerra visto che il grande occidente la guerra l'ha fatta solo a parole e con finti aiuti umanitari.
> In quale modo l'occidente dovrebbe vincere questa guerra senza combattere? non ne vedo uno io, perché se entrano nel conflitto saltano in aria e allora se Putin vince la guerra le sanzioni le dovranno togliere o giustamente sarà guerra di interessi a vita e ci sarà sempre un rischio non calcolato di poter ricevere dal cielo qualche confetto atomico poco amichevole.


Anche fosse vero al 100% tutto quello che dici Putin ha comunque fatto una put****ta colossale, se si fosse fermato al Donbass probabilmente la cosa sarebbe finita a tarallucci e vino come con la Crimea, invece ha di fatto lanciato un'invasione totale che sta massacrando decine di migliaia di civili innocenti, russofoni e non. Qualcuno dice che ha avuto report troppo ottimistici dall'intelligence, convincendosi che sarebbe stata una gita di pochi giorni, sta di fatto che visti gli sviluppi della situazione nelle ultime settimane quello che sta combinando è ingiustificabile. Cioè, questi stanno lanciando missili balistici sui quartieri residenziali, ma di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## Davidoff (18 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma Olaf tifava la Russia solo che si vergognava a dirlo, gli ukraini gli hanno distrutto il sogno dellla Germania di diventare il più grande hub del gas europeo, e almeno per questo godo


I tedeschi non hanno ancora capito che gli americani non li faranno mai avvicinare troppo ai russi, piuttosto li spianano di nuovo come nella Seconda Guerra Mondiale.


----------



## Raryof (18 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Anche fosse vero al 100% tutto quello che dici Putin ha comunque fatto una put****ta colossale, se si fosse fermato al Donbass probabilmente la cosa sarebbe finita a tarallucci e vino come con la Crimea, invece ha di fatto lanciato un'invasione totale che sta massacrando decine di migliaia di civili innocenti, russofoni e non. Qualcuno dice che ha avuto report troppo ottimistici dall'intelligence, convincendosi che sarebbe stata una gita di pochi giorni, sta di fatto che visti gli sviluppi della situazione nelle ultime settimane quello che sta combinando è ingiustificabile. Cioè, questi stanno lanciando missili balistici sui quartieri residenziali, ma di che stiamo parlando?


Ci fosse stata un'altra Crimea si sarebbe beccato lo stesso le sanzioni, infatti, IMO, erano già pronti ad un'eventualità simile e lui poi ha preso la palla al balzo e ha attaccato direttamente l'Ucraina per far saltare il governetto con l'attorucolo a capo.
Logico che se si fosse limitato ad una sola regione non sarebbe mai saltato Zelensky, secondo me sta cercando di evitarsi rogne future eliminando quel tizio prima di portare alla creazione di un altro governo fantoccio che dichiari russe quelle regioni, in quel caso, con roba ufficiale, carta cantata, nessuno attaccherà più nessuno all'interno dei propri territori in cui non vige la pace e nemmeno rapporti di buon vicinato.
Sì anche io non capisco granché, mi limito ad osservare la situazione, probabilmente Putin e i suoi generali hanno fatto valutazioni sbagliate e ora che ci sono dentro non possono andarsene dandola vinta a gente che fa la guerra sui social.
Siamo ad un punto in cui nessuno pensava si sarebbe arrivati e il fatto che il mondo intero supporti l'Ucraina fa capire quanta voglia ci sia di continuare la guerra alla Russia più che portare aiuti all'Ucraina di cui non frega niente a nessuno, guerra, vendita di armi + profughi caucasici gratis, what else? 
Ah e la puttanata colossale l'ha fatta pure l'UE che ha di fatto escluso dal proprio mercato chi la riforniva di materie prime, in sostanza i cagnolini Usa, NATO, cioè noi, abbiamo fatto la guerra contro i nostri interessi, Putin ha fatto e sta facendo una guerra a favore dei propri interessi, dove lo porterà questo non lo so, ma di sicuro avremo una bella botta anche noi tra 5-6 mesi.


----------



## vota DC (18 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Anche fosse vero al 100% tutto quello che dici Putin ha comunque fatto una put****ta colossale, se si fosse fermato al Donbass probabilmente la cosa sarebbe finita a tarallucci e vino come con la Crimea, invece ha di fatto lanciato un'invasione totale che sta massacrando decine di migliaia di civili innocenti, russofoni e non. Qualcuno dice che ha avuto report troppo ottimistici dall'intelligence, convincendosi che sarebbe stata una gita di pochi giorni, sta di fatto che visti gli sviluppi della situazione nelle ultime settimane quello che sta combinando è ingiustificabile. Cioè, questi stanno lanciando missili balistici sui quartieri residenziali, ma di che stiamo parlando?


Ma sta finendo tarallucci e vino e sono già morte due decine di migliaia di persone dopo che ha invaso la Crimea. Le sanzioni sono le stesse e le reazioni sono le stesse, lo scenario cambia per l'Italia perché invece di essere fuori commercio solo la Russia lo è anche l'ucraina.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La7 annuncia di avere acquistato i diritti per l'italia della serie TV di Zelensky.*



Sarà sicuramente campione di ascolti.


----------



## danjr (18 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In Italia, a ruota.. c è sempre qualcuno che dice no a qualcosa.
> 
> Vai a capire perché.
> 
> Che problemi vuoi che dia all'ambiente un tubo o una galleria.


E quel qualcuno spesso siamo noi: nucleare, ricerca del metano nell’Adriatico, gassificatori, ecc. a volte è molto comodo dare la colpa a qualche politico, ma nei referendum votano i cittadini.


----------



## danjr (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: "Al prossimo vertice Nato, sarà formalmente inoltrata la proposta di una missione peacekeeping in Ucraina"*


Giustamente i polacchi han voglia di fare il colpo di grazia ai russi


----------



## Davidoff (18 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma sta finendo tarallucci e vino e sono già morte due decine di migliaia di persone dopo che ha invaso la Crimea. Le sanzioni sono le stesse e le reazioni sono le stesse, lo scenario cambia per l'Italia perché invece di essere fuori commercio solo la Russia lo è anche l'ucraina.


Non è minimamente paragonabile quello che succede ora con il post-Crimea, dal 2014 sono morte tipo 15000 persone per le schermaglie nelle regioni contese, l'invasione attuale in sole 3 settimane ne ha già ammazzate molte di più, senza contare le devastazioni subìte da città e infrastrutture.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: "Al prossimo vertice Nato, sarà formalmente inoltrata la proposta di una missione peacekeeping in Ucraina"*



Se la Polonia vuole difendere l'Ucraina può sempre invadere la Russia.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polonia: "Al prossimo vertice Nato, sarà formalmente inoltrata la proposta di una missione peacekeeping in Ucraina"*


Questi mi stanno proprio sulle balle. Fate sta missione e speriamo vi radano al suolo dai


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se la Polonia vuole difendere l'Ucraina può sempre invadere la Russia.


E godrei se la Russia li sterminasse mentre tutti guardiamo


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E godrei se la Russia li sterminasse mentre tutti guardiamo



Se i polacchi ci tengono tanto ad intervenire lo facciano pure ma devono essere subito messi fuori dalla Nato.


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2022)

Sta faida contro zelenski mica la capisco. 

O meglio, se è alimentata dal non voler rischiare la nostra pelle per l’ucraina, la capisco, fa un po pena a livello umano ma la capisco. 
Odiarlo perchè si ostina a resistere rischiando un conflitto su larga scala, ci puo stare. chiaramente pero cio avviene solo perchè non abbiam la sfiga di essere noi al loro posto.

Poi, sono anche io daccordo che non voglio la guerra qui, ma piuttosto mi astengo dal dare giudizi piuttosto che dire che e un folle ed un drogato come ad avvallare le parole del lucidissimo dittatore putin…

Talvolta pare che si voglia qualsiasi argomento andar contro corrente per forza.
Ma ognuno ha le proprie opinioni, ci sta.


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E godrei se la Russia li sterminasse mentre tutti guardiamo


Ollamadonna
Bene ma non benissimo, dai


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Sta faida contro zelenski mica la capisco.
> 
> O meglio, se è alimentata dal non voler rischiare la nostra pelle per l’ucraina, la capisco, fa un po pena a livello umano ma la capisco.
> Odiarlo perchè si ostina a resistere rischiando un conflitto su larga scala, ci puo stare. chiaramente pero cio avviene solo perchè non abbiam la sfiga di essere noi al loro posto.
> ...



Prendere sempre per oro colato il cosiddetto "pensiero unico" oppure essere perennemente controcorrente, non è chiaro per tutti che sono esattamente le due facce della stessa medaglia.

Le due fazioni che si creano sempre nella società, su ogni argomento, manco se ne rendono conto per me che sono entrambe in torto.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Sta faida contro zelenski mica la capisco.
> 
> O meglio, se è alimentata dal non voler rischiare la nostra pelle per l’ucraina, la capisco, fa un po pena a livello umano ma la capisco.
> Odiarlo perchè si ostina a resistere rischiando un conflitto su larga scala, ci puo stare. chiaramente pero cio avviene solo perchè non abbiam la sfiga di essere noi al loro posto.
> ...



Io non vedo una faida contro Zelensky in quanto tale. Non mi interessa il suo passato da comico. Forse c'è avversione per un politico che non si limita a resistere - come è in suo diritto - ma pretende che paesi che con il suo non hanno alcuna alleanza militare intervengano nonostante intervenire significherebbe dar inizio ad una guerra mondiale. In questo modo, sinceramente, non si attira la mia personale simpatia. 
Questo non significa essere dalla parte di Putin, significa essere dalla parte dell'Italia.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se i polacchi ci tengono tanto ad intervenire lo facciano pure ma devono essere subito messi fuori dalla Nato.


Ovvio. Vadano a morire soli


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma tutti i peggiori attacchi nascono sempre con un'azione difensiva, inaspettata, vigliacca, il problema è che questa situazione difensiva nasce da un approccio sbagliato e una politica interna a cui la diplomazia occidentale ha ammiccato a dovere nel corso degli anni, pur sapendo che l'Ucraina non sarebbe mai potuta entrare a far parte dell'UE o della NATO, per questioni geopolitiche ed economiche, ma c'era il vuoto e quel vuoto è stato riempito da un governo di fantocci nazisti che al tempo stesso hanno cercato di fare una pulizia a modo loro, delle morti giuste, per difendersi dall'invasore che in qualche maniera ha cercato di tutelare i propri concittadini prima e che poi è passato ad una guerra su larga scala per colpa di una situazione forse irrisolvibile, sanzioni già pronte, insomma una scontro inevitabile con chi ha cercato di portare un tipo di influenza ostile alla Russia e l'influenza russa sul territorio, parlo a livello numerico, russi presenti sul territorio e accoppati nel corso di questi 8 anni, morti veri e mai contati a dovere, influenza però anche storica, economica, l'Ucraina è a tutti gli effetti una Russia 2.0, un paese strategico che con l'inganno è stato portato ad uno scontro con la Russia, complice secondo loro di proteggere i propri interessi, cittadini, che civilmente abitavano e abitano ancora nel paese.
> Ma quanto è stato grande questo ammiccamento occidentale nei loro confronti? a 'sto punto direi un bel po' grande perché per arrivare fino a questo punto significa che le promesse fatte sono state belle grandi e quel fesso lì non si è nemmeno accorto che il supporto oggi è solo una manipolazione del conflitto tesa a suo favore, vendita di armi, sanzioni alla Russia, questo è ciò che importava, non l'Ucraina, si voleva trovare un modo per far entrare la Russia nel conflitto contro il mondo occidentale, attraverso sanzioni e nella speranza che lo stesso Putin non potesse andare oltre. La guerra l'occidente la voleva fare contro la Russia, colpevole secondo loro di essere al di fuori di un sistema capitalista che non sottosta alle regole capitaliste, dei grandi burocrati, un paese così grande al di fuori del sistema capitalista non può più esistere, un paese con un pil ridicolo e da colpire con sanzioni, un paese che se l'è giocata sul piano militare, come ci si poteva aspettare ma che è stato attirato da una guerra non guerra visto che il grande occidente la guerra l'ha fatta solo a parole e con finti aiuti umanitari.
> In quale modo l'occidente dovrebbe vincere questa guerra senza combattere? non ne vedo uno io, perché se entrano nel conflitto saltano in aria e allora se Putin vince la guerra le sanzioni le dovranno togliere o giustamente sarà guerra di interessi a vita e ci sarà sempre un rischio non calcolato di poter ricevere dal cielo qualche confetto atomico poco amichevole.


A me questa sembra una supercazzola complottista. Ma il mondo e bello perche e vario, ognuno ha le proprie opinioni


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ollamadonna
> Bene ma non benissimo, dai


La Polonia sta ampiamente rompendo il pitone. 
fa parte della nato e si attenga a ciò che viene detto e ordinato. Sto sentimento da guerrafondai se lo possono mettere in quel posto. Poi proprio da loro che sono 300 anni che ne subiscono di tutti i colori e vengono divisi come una prostituta Vietnamita nell’esercito.
Vogliono combattere? Vadano a farsi sterminare da soli


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Prendere sempre per oro colato il cosiddetto "pensiero unico" oppure essere perennemente controcorrente, non è chiaro per tutti che sono esattamente le due facce della stessa medaglia.
> 
> Le due fazioni che si creano sempre nella società, su ogni argomento, manco se ne rendono conto per me che sono entrambe in torto.



Grazie a Dio non esiste qualcuno detentore della verità e della ragione assoluta.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La Polonia sta ampiamente rompendo il pitone.
> fa parte della nato e si attenga a ciò che viene detto e ordinato. Sto sentimento da guerrafondai se lo possono mettere in quel posto. Poi proprio da loro che sono 300 anni che ne subiscono di tutti i colori e vengono divisi come una prostituta Vietnamita nell’esercito.
> Vogliono combattere? Vadano a farsi sterminare da soli



Mi sa che ti hanno fatto qualcosa i polacchi


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Sta faida contro zelenski mica la capisco.
> 
> O meglio, se è alimentata dal non voler rischiare la nostra pelle per l’ucraina, la capisco, fa un po pena a livello umano ma la capisco.
> Odiarlo perchè si ostina a resistere rischiando un conflitto su larga scala, ci puo stare. chiaramente pero cio avviene solo perchè non abbiam la sfiga di essere noi al loro posto.
> ...


Capisco il punto di vista.
Io invece penso che a volte (molto spesso ) si debba andare con il mainstream PER FORZA.
Pensa te!


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non vedo una faida contro Zelensky in quanto tale. Non mi interessa il suo passato da comico. Forse c'è avversione per un politico che non si limita a resistere - come è in suo diritto - ma pretende che paesi che con il suo non hanno alcuna alleanza militare intervengano nonostante intervenire significherebbe dar inizio ad una guerra mondiale. In questo modo, sinceramente, non si attira la mia personale simpatia.
> Questo non significa essere dalla parte di Putin, significa essere dalla parte dell'Italia.


L’ultimo passaggio molto evidentemente non lo capiscono. O fanno finta.
Fatto sta che è una roba incredibile


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che ti hanno fatto qualcosa i polacchi


Nulla.
Ma a volte veramente penso che certi popolo siamo limitati/minorati


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma tutti i peggiori attacchi nascono sempre con un'azione difensiva, inaspettata, vigliacca, il problema è che questa situazione difensiva nasce da un approccio sbagliato e una politica interna a cui la diplomazia occidentale ha ammiccato a dovere nel corso degli anni, pur sapendo che l'Ucraina non sarebbe mai potuta entrare a far parte dell'UE o della NATO, per questioni geopolitiche ed economiche, ma c'era il vuoto e quel vuoto è stato riempito da un governo di fantocci nazisti che al tempo stesso hanno cercato di fare una pulizia a modo loro, delle morti giuste, per difendersi dall'invasore che in qualche maniera ha cercato di tutelare i propri concittadini prima e che poi è passato ad una guerra su larga scala per colpa di una situazione forse irrisolvibile, sanzioni già pronte, insomma una scontro inevitabile con chi ha cercato di portare un tipo di influenza ostile alla Russia e l'influenza russa sul territorio, parlo a livello numerico, russi presenti sul territorio e accoppati nel corso di questi 8 anni, morti veri e mai contati a dovere, influenza però anche storica, economica, l'Ucraina è a tutti gli effetti una Russia 2.0, un paese strategico che con l'inganno è stato portato ad uno scontro con la Russia, complice secondo loro di proteggere i propri interessi, cittadini, che civilmente abitavano e abitano ancora nel paese.
> Ma quanto è stato grande questo ammiccamento occidentale nei loro confronti? a 'sto punto direi un bel po' grande perché per arrivare fino a questo punto significa che le promesse fatte sono state belle grandi e quel fesso lì non si è nemmeno accorto che il supporto oggi è solo una manipolazione del conflitto tesa a suo favore, vendita di armi, sanzioni alla Russia, questo è ciò che importava, non l'Ucraina, si voleva trovare un modo per far entrare la Russia nel conflitto contro il mondo occidentale, attraverso sanzioni e nella speranza che lo stesso Putin non potesse andare oltre. La guerra l'occidente la voleva fare contro la Russia, colpevole secondo loro di essere al di fuori di un sistema capitalista che non sottosta alle regole capitaliste, dei grandi burocrati, un paese così grande al di fuori del sistema capitalista non può più esistere, un paese con un pil ridicolo e da colpire con sanzioni, un paese che se l'è giocata sul piano militare, come ci si poteva aspettare ma che è stato attirato da una guerra non guerra visto che il grande occidente la guerra l'ha fatta solo a parole e con finti aiuti umanitari.
> In quale modo l'occidente dovrebbe vincere questa guerra senza combattere? non ne vedo uno io, perché se entrano nel conflitto saltano in aria e allora se Putin vince la guerra le sanzioni le dovranno togliere o giustamente sarà guerra di interessi a vita e ci sarà sempre un rischio non calcolato di poter ricevere dal cielo qualche confetto atomico poco amichevole.


Ho capito il tuo punto di vista, può essere che ci sia stato un clima di tensione preventiva verso la Russia, poi che sia stato perché gli Usa siano intenzionati a mantenere le relazioni tese con la Russia non so, credo che gli americani avrebbero preferito invaderla di consumismo e prodotti/costumi a stelle e strisce. Così avrebbero avuto guadagni economici ma anche un grande soft power, gli sarebbe convenuto. Putin lo ha capito ed ha iniziato a fare guerre tipo Cecenia e Ossezia per alienarsi l'opinione pubblica occidentale sempre di più. Poi l'invasione del 2014 ha portato ad una rottura e lì si sarebbe forse potuto tentare qualcosa in più a livello diplomatico, anche se è l'establishment russo che ha deciso di alzare i muri alla globalizzazione e allo stile di vita occidentale, che non c'è scritto da nessuna parte sia il migliore eh sia chiaro, su questo ognuno può dire la sua, ma credo che a molti cittadini russi sarebbe piaciuto vivere come i coetanei "occidentali"


----------



## vota DC (18 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La Polonia sta ampiamente rompendo il pitone.
> fa parte della nato e si attenga a ciò che viene detto e ordinato. Sto sentimento da guerrafondai se lo possono mettere in quel posto. Poi proprio da loro che sono 300 anni che ne subiscono di tutti i colori e vengono divisi come una prostituta Vietnamita nell’esercito.
> Vogliono combattere? Vadano a farsi sterminare da soli


Hanno 2 milioni di persone in Ucraina. Il regime ucraino dice che i polacchi solo centomila, giusto per fare capire quali sono le intenzioni di Zelensky in caso di vittoria. Se Kiev cade senza essere circondata e i militari fuggono in massa e Leopoli non rimarrebbe un solo polacco vivo, per questo alla Polonia conviene avere un ruolo da leader.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’ultimo passaggio molto evidentemente non lo capiscono. O fanno finta.
> Fatto sta che è una roba incredibile




Non è incredibile, c'è chi - legittimamente - è schierato a prescindere.


----------



## Igniorante (18 Marzo 2022)

Qualcuno gli spari in testa, per Dio...


----------



## ignaxio (18 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Sta faida contro zelenski mica la capisco.
> 
> O meglio, se è alimentata dal non voler rischiare la nostra pelle per l’ucraina, la capisco, fa un po pena a livello umano ma la capisco.
> Odiarlo perchè si ostina a resistere rischiando un conflitto su larga scala, ci puo stare. chiaramente pero cio avviene solo perchè non abbiam la sfiga di essere noi al loro posto.
> ...


Ogni volta che leggo offese verso di lui mi sembra di stare su scherzi a parte. 
Non riesci a crederci.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Hanno 2 milioni di persone in Ucraina. Il regime ucraino dice che i polacchi solo centomila, giusto per fare capire quali sono le intenzioni di Zelensky in caso di vittoria. Se Kiev cade senza essere circondata e i militari fuggono in massa e Leopoli non rimarrebbe un solo polacco vivo, per questo alla Polonia conviene avere un ruolo da leader.


Cavoli loro. Non me ne frega assolutamente nulla. Non importa a noi europei e alla nato.
La Polonia è libera di autodistruggersi. Da sola però


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è incredibile, c'è chi - legittimamente - è schierato a prescindere.


Però poi si fa passare noi per forza come quello sempre controcorrente….


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grazie a Dio non esiste qualcuno detentore della verità e della ragione assoluta.


Non hai capito.
Non mi riferivo al contenuto di quello che uno pensa.

Mi riferivo alla modalità di approccio ad un argomento.

Chi è PERENNEMENTE controcorrente, la sua opinione vale poco (anche se giusta) cosi come vale poco quella di chi è PERENNEMENTE a favore del cosidetto "pensiero unico"

Perché sono solo ruoli, e di conseguenza vivono qualunque argomento in modo condizionato.

Sono in un certo senso recite, anche se inconscie.

Se uno è controcorrente per ruolo, troverà SEMPRE, solido o meno, un motivo per andare in senso opposto a quello che viene narrato dalla massa.

Viceversa, se uno è per ruolo filo-narrazione, penserà SEMPRE che quelli controcorrente siano una minoranza di disadattati e basta.

Ci sono trasmissioni TV che riportano il nome controcorrente nel titolo, ci sono giornalisti che si definiscono controcorrente, ci sono giornali che si definiscono controcorrente.
Praticamente putt..ane intelletualmente parlando.

E se lo dicono da soli: il loro ruolo è andare contro la narrazione ufficiale, non importa se hanno ragione o torto, ma basta sia "contro"


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però poi si fa passare noi per forza come quello sempre controcorrente….



C'è un dibattito - a volte anche troppo acceso - tra persone con idee e visioni diverse. Io rispetto quelle degli altri e spero che siano rispettate le mie seppure forse minoritarie.


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è incredibile, c'è chi - legittimamente - è schierato a prescindere.


Non so che intendi esattamente
Anche a me interessa tutelare il mio orticello italiano da una guerra, e questa e la premessa.

ma oggettivamente leggendo vari commenti, si sprecano un sacco di energie ad insultare zelenski senza sprecarne contro putin, ce proprio un evidente accanimento.

pero poi ci si rende conto che in linea di massima c’era il medesimo accanimento controcorrente in altri argomenti, questo mi sembra essere schierati a prescindere contro la corrente, talvolta contro la logica anche


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non hai capito.
> Non mi riferivo al contenuto di quello che uno pensa.
> 
> Mi riferivo alla modalità di approccio ad un argomento.
> ...



Perfetto tutto ma sai bene che su questo forum ci sono utenti che accusano di essere filo-russi chi non la pensa come loro sulle cause della guerra e sulla soluzione della stessa. 
Io ringrazio comunque tutti perché è un arricchimento confrontarsi.


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> C'è un dibattito - a volte anche troppo acceso - tra persone con idee e visioni diverse. Io rispetto quelle degli altri e spero che siano rispettate le mie seppure forse minoritarie.


Ad aprire off topic su qualinque argomento di attualita, sono maggioritarie in realta quelle controcorrente a prescindere
Legittime, sia chiaro… ci mancherebbe


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Non so che intendi esattamente
> Anche a me interessa tutelare il mio orticello italiano da una guerra, e questa e la premessa.
> 
> ma oggettivamente leggendo vari commenti, si sprecano un sacco di energie ad insultare zelenski senza sprecarne contro putin, ce proprio un evidente accanimento.
> ...



È una cosa che ho notato anche io onestamente, senza che nessuno si offenda.

Trovo inconcepibile che ci siano piu insulti a Piotr Zelinsky che a chi ha creato sto casino.

Si può odiare il presidente ucraino, ma non vedo il senso dell' accanimento.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Non so che intendi esattamente
> Anche a me interessa tutelare il mio orticello italiano da una guerra, e questa e la premessa.
> 
> ma oggettivamente leggendo vari commenti, si sprecano un sacco di energie ad insultare zelenski senza sprecarne contro putin, ce proprio un evidente accanimento.
> ...



Io non ho visto nessun commento - o forse mi sarà sfuggito - in cui Putin sia apprezzato. 
Personalmente l'ho sempre definito un dittatore spietato.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perfetto tutto ma sai bene che su questo forum ci sono utenti che accusano di essere filo-russi chi non la pensa come loro sulle cause della guerra e sulla soluzione della stessa.
> Io ringrazio comunque tutti perché è un arricchimento confrontarsi.


Sono sicurissimo, al 100% che qui dentro nessuno sia filo-russo.

Quelli che lo possono sembrare, è solo perché vedono in Zelensky la rappresentazione ideologica dell' attuale sinistrismo occidentale.
La rappresentazione del "pensiero unico".

Non voglio giudicarli, probabilmente capita a me e a tutti di farsi condizionare da cose simili.

Ma sono sicuro, che come detto, nessuno qui tifi veramente per Putin.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono sicurissimo, al 100% che qui dentro nessuno sia filo-russo.
> 
> Quelli che lo possono sembrare, è solo perché vedono in Zelensky la rappresentazione ideologica dell' attuale sinistrismo occidentale.
> La rappresentazione del "pensiero unico".
> ...



Il mio "pensiero unico" attualmente è solo che si trovi il modo di scongiurare una guerra mondiale.


----------



## Milanoide (18 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> A me questa sembra una supercazzola complottista. Ma il mondo e bello perche e vario, ognuno ha le proprie opinioni


Anche io credo che certe spiegazioni non reggano, soprattutto alla prova dei tempi. Una volta forse la teoria reggeva. Tipo:
esistono veramente i padroni del mondo.
Possono anche avallare dei dittatori nonostante la autopropaganda democraticista.
Ma quando i dittatori toccano i confini allora non va più bene.
Es. "Mussolini è quello che ci vuole per quegli incivili e indisciplinati degli italiani".
Es. Saddam lo sosteniamo finché fa quello che diciamo noi. Poi...
Onestamente ora vedo USA e UK troppo divisi internamente, non sanno neanche da che parte sono girati. E pericolosamente esposti alle influenze putiniane.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> C'è un dibattito - a volte anche troppo acceso - tra persone con idee e visioni diverse. Io rispetto quelle degli altri e spero che siano rispettate le mie seppure forse minoritarie.


Concordo


----------



## hakaishin (18 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ad aprire off topic su qualinque argomento di attualita, sono maggioritarie in realta quelle controcorrente a prescindere
> Legittime, sia chiaro… ci mancherebbe


Non penso proprio credimi. Poi controcorrente vuol dire avere un pensiero proprio?


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È una cosa che ho notato anche io onestamente, senza che nessuno si offenda.
> 
> Trovo inconcepibile che ci siano piu insulti a Piotr Zelinsky che a chi ha creato sto casino.
> 
> Si può odiare il presidente ucraino, ma non vedo il senso dell' accanimento.


Non ho visto nessun commento pro putin qui. Davvero nessuno.
E non penso che si odi Zelensky. A volte forse a “voi” manca un po’ di visione di insieme e non capite forse la gravità della situazione. Non è un film o un gioco. È la vita vera e siamo tutti a rischio


----------



## gabri65 (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non hai capito.
> Non mi riferivo al contenuto di quello che uno pensa.
> 
> Mi riferivo alla modalità di approccio ad un argomento.
> ...



Non mi piace per niente codesta tua disquisizione.

Chi stabilisce chi è contro cosa?

Io vado contro al pensiero unico perché mi piace anzitutto pensare con la mia testa, e difendo le mie idee. E se un aspetto del pensiero unico mi torna, lo condivido.

Ma guarda te se devo condividere tutto il mainstream di oggigiorno, fatto per lo più di schifezze plastificate ed accanimenti ideologici, e poi mi devo pure sentire dire che sono un disadattato che recita un clichet.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non ho visto nessun commento pro putin qui. Davvero nessuno.
> E non penso che si odi Zelensky. A volte forse a “voi” manca un po’ di visione di insieme e non capite forse la gravità della situazione. Non è un film o un gioco. È la vita vera e siamo tutti a rischio


Leggi meglio.

Non ho scritto che ci sono commenti pro-Putin

Ma che ci sono più insulti a Zelensky che a Putin.

Il che, non mi pare affatto coerente alla realtà


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Leggi meglio.
> 
> Non ho scritto che ci sono commenti pro-Putin
> 
> ...



Forse gli insulti o i pochi apprezzamenti a Zelensky scaturiscono dal fatto che da lui ci si aspetta più ragionevolezza e realismo rispetto a quella che si può avere da uno come Putin.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Leggi meglio.
> 
> Non ho scritto che ci sono commenti pro-Putin
> 
> ...


Dipende. Di Putin è stato già detto tutto. Si sa chi è e cosa ha fatto. Questo però non rende Zelensky un santo e non meritevole di critiche. È su questo che credo non ci capiamo. Io potrei dire ad esempio che trovo assurdo la sua beatificazione e la santificazione dell’Ucraina


----------



## cris (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse gli insulti o i pochi apprezzamenti a Zelensky scaturiscono dal fatto che da lui ci si aspetta più ragionevolezza e realismo rispetto a quella che si può avere da uno come Putin.


No non credo, stai girando la frittata.
ce odio a prescindere, ce chi crede realmente sia un “tossico nazista”, cosa che ha detto solo il lucidissimo putin


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non mi piace per niente codesta tua disquisizione.
> 
> Chi stabilisce chi è contro cosa?
> 
> ...


Non deve piacerti o non piacerti.

È la mia constatazione.

Non sono ancora al punto di avere un pallottoliere dove segno chi e quante volte è contro o pro la narrazione ufficiale.

Se, qualunque persona si trova il 100% delle volte in una delle due fazioni, per me ha un problema di condizionamento di idee.
Se è fortunato di accorgersene, deve farsi due domande e porre rimedio (non per gli altri, per se stesso)

Perché semplicemente non è statisticamente possibile.

Ma lo dico con totale serenità, mi è capitato, capita e capiterà ancora anche a me in futuro.
Succede.
E quando mi accorgo capita a me, mi prendo a sberle immaginarie, perché mi mistifica la realtà


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non mi piace per niente codesta tua disquisizione.
> 
> Chi stabilisce chi è contro cosa?
> 
> ...


Ineccepibile.
Poi si parla di libertà a tutti i costi…


----------



## cris (19 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dipende. Di Putin è stato già detto tutto. Si sa chi è e cosa ha fatto. Questo però non rende Zelensky un santo e non meritevole di critiche. È su questo che credo non ci capiamo. Io potrei dire ad esempio che trovo assurdo la sua beatificazione e la santificazione dell’Ucraina


Per quanto mi riguarda NON e un santo, ce qulcosa che comunque non torna, si sono ammazzate persone negli ultimi anni nella sua nazione nel donbass, inaccettabe


----------



## ignaxio (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Leggi meglio.
> 
> Non ho scritto che ci sono commenti pro-Putin
> 
> ...



è vero: Putin dice “uso il nucleare” e tutti zitti. 
Zelensky dice “chiedi aiuto all’Europa” e tutti offendono. 

Allora se può contribuire comincio io e vediamo chi si accoda:
Per me Putin è un sanguinario dittatore! Ha distrutto la nostra serenità e spero davvero che finisca con una pallottola in testa. Ma prego davvero ogni sera per questo.


----------



## cris (19 Marzo 2022)

Comunque @pazzomania non ha torto se dice che se uno e reiteratamente in una posizione complottista e controcorrente, è evidente che ragioni per partito preso


----------



## Riccardo88 (19 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Non è minimamente paragonabile quello che succede ora con il post-Crimea, dal 2014 sono morte tipo 15000 persone per le schermaglie nelle regioni contese, l'invasione attuale in sole 3 settimane ne ha già ammazzate molte di più, senza contare le devastazioni subìte da città e infrastrutture.


Ed in entrambi i casi, invasioni russe.
I russi che con i ceceni ci sono andati pesantissimi (vedi Grozny) quando questi cercarono l'indipendenza.
Giusto menzionare che le sanzioni post Crimea sono nulla in confronto alle attuali, si leggono molte fake news al riguardo. Putin stesso chiamò fake news le notizie riguardo ad un invasione dell'Ucraina e isteria dell'Occidente.
Pochi giorni dopo minaccia ripetutamente di nuclearizzarci. È semplicemente un mostro, per cui è possibile fare il tifo, visto che siamo in democrazia.
Ma se in Russia scrivi "No War", ti prendono in caserma, la legge sulle fake news fatta da Putin è solo un mezzo di manipolazione a suo piacimento della libertà di stampa. Attendibilità dell'informazione rilasciata da questo omicida di massa pari a 0.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non deve piacerti o non piacerti.
> 
> È la mia constatazione.
> 
> ...


Pazzo, a me piace come parli e rispetto le tue idee. Però ti contesto da sempre una cosa: hai il “vizio”, diciamo così, di divedere le persone in categorie, secondo le tue categorie, come se fossi dall’alto di in piedistallo come se fossi onnisciente. Io non so se ti viene automatico o calchi volutamente la mano. Fatto non sta che non capisco questo modo di fare che a volte tende tutto più difficile.


----------



## cris (19 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> è vero: Putin dice “uso il nucleare” e tutti zitti.
> Zelensky dice “chiedi aiuto all’Europa” e tutti offendono.
> 
> Allora se può contribuire comincio io e vediamo chi si accoda:
> Per me Putin è un sanguinario dittatore! Ha distrutto la nostra serenità e spero davvero che finisca con una pallottola in testa. Ma prego davvero ogni sera per questo.


Impossibile darti torto


----------



## gabri65 (19 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> è vero: Putin dice “uso il nucleare” e tutti zitti.
> Zelensky dice “chiedi aiuto all’Europa” e tutti offendono.
> 
> Allora se può contribuire comincio io e vediamo chi si accoda:
> Per me Putin è un sanguinario dittatore! Ha distrutto la nostra serenità e spero davvero che finisca con una pallottola in testa. Ma prego davvero ogni sera per questo.



E pensare questo secondo te è sufficiente a decretare che quell'altro è uno statista e stratega politico di altissimo livello?


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Comunque @pazzomania non ha torto se dice che se uno e reiteratamente in una posizione complottista e controcorrente, è evidente che ragioni per partito preso


Vale anche al contrario però, ovviamente


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> No non credo, stai girando la frittata.
> ce odio a prescindere, ce chi crede realmente sia un “tossico nazista”, cosa che ha detto solo il lucidissimo putin



Personalmente non odio Zelensky.
Non sapevo nemmeno chi fosse e sinceramente non mi frega nulla di lui. A me interessa solo che non ci trascini in una guerra non nostra.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda NON e un santo, ce qulcosa che comunque non torna, si sono ammazzate persone negli ultimi anni nella sua nazione nel donbass, inaccettabe


Ma ci sarebbero discorsi da fare a 360 gradi. Limitarsi solo ad aggressore cattivo e aggredito santo martire apostolo non va bene. Almeno per non va bene e non potrà mai andare bene. E questo lo estendo a tutti i campi non solo a questa guerra


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> è vero: Putin dice “uso il nucleare” e tutti zitti.
> Zelensky dice “chiedi aiuto all’Europa” e tutti offendono.
> 
> Allora se può contribuire comincio io e vediamo chi si accoda:
> Per me Putin è un sanguinario dittatore! Ha distrutto la nostra serenità e spero davvero che finisca con una pallottola in testa. Ma prego davvero ogni sera per questo.


Questo è un pensiero comune a tutti in primis per me.
Ma non rende comunque zelensky un santo.


----------



## cris (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Personalmente non odio Zelensky.
> Non sapevo nemmeno chi fosse e sinceramente non mi frega nulla di lui. A me interessa solo che non ci trascini in una guerra non nostra.


Va be, su questo non posso darti torto, condivido. Ma i toni, in generale, non sono questi.


----------



## ignaxio (19 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E pensare questo secondo te è sufficiente a decretare che quell'altro è uno statista e stratega politico di altissimo livello?


No. Uno è un dittatore, l’altro è un mestierante che sta facendo il possibile.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Pazzo, a me piace come parli e rispetto le tue idee. Però ti contesto da sempre una cosa: hai il “vizio”, diciamo così, di divedere le persone in categorie, secondo le tue categorie, come se fossi dall’alto di in piedistallo come se fossi onnisciente. Io non so se ti viene automatico o calchi volutamente la mano. Fatto non sta che non capisco questo modo di fare che a volte tende tutto più difficile.



E io ti contesto sempre che non capisci che non sono su alcun piedistallo.

Sto esprimendo la mia idea, se cercare di scriverla in modo compensibile fa sembrare di fare il professore, fidati e prendila per quello che è: cercare di essere più chiaro possibile, nulla più.

Le categorie per forza sono "mie", è quello che vedo "io"

Non sono mica una fonte ufficiale, non devo essere politicamente corretto


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Comunque @pazzomania non ha torto se dice che se uno e reiteratamente in una posizione complottista e controcorrente, è evidente che ragioni per partito preso


ESATTAMENTE come chi va sempre dietro al pensiero mainstream senza mai provare ad avere un pensiero proprio. È partito preso puro


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E pensare questo secondo te è sufficiente a decretare che quell'altro è uno statista e stratega politico di altissimo livello?


Si perché se no sei controcorrente per partito preso..


----------



## cris (19 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E pensare questo secondo te è sufficiente a decretare che quell'altro è uno statista e stratega politico di altissimo livello?


Ok ma si puo discutere 2 ore sul fatto che zelenski sia un bravo politico o meno. Putin e un bravo politico? Forse si ma e un pessimo uomo.
Cioe, che zelenski possa esser incompetente nel suo ruolo politico ci puo stare, anzi e pure un suo diritto. Ma qui non stiam chiacchierando su quanto uno sia bravo o meno, in italia abbiamo i giullari se e per quello. Il discorso qui e di un attacco armato con morti civili che penso sia sempre da denigrare a priori.


----------



## cris (19 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> ESATTAMENTE come chi va sempre dietro al pensiero mainstream senza mai provare ad avere un pensiero proprio. È partito preso puro


Certo; non ci piove

Due facce della medesima medaglia


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E io ti contesto sempre che non capisci che non sono su alcun piedistallo.
> 
> Sto esprimendo la mia idea, se cercare di scriverla in modo compensibile fa sembrare di fare il professore, fidati e prendila per quello che è: cercare di essere più chiaro possibile, nulla più.
> 
> ...


Si ma credimi, il modo in cui lo dici è da professore sul piedistallo. Evidentemente non lo fai volutamente e non te ne accorgi. Ma così sembrano certi tuoi discorsi.
Non è esperienze in maniera comprensibile, è calcare la mano, decisamente 
A volte fai giudizi un po’ azzardati….


----------



## ignaxio (19 Marzo 2022)

Poi assurdo quello che leggo sulle “difese a Putin”
sta commettendo crimini di guerra, ha bombardato il teatro a Mariopoli con i bambini dentro e leggo gente che dice “sicurante li usavano per nascondere soldati e armi”

Secondo il pensiero “sempre contro” Se domani mettessero donne e bambini in fila e facesse una esecuzione direbbero “eh ma sicuramente erano spie” oppure “eh ma lo fanno anche gli americani”

Sono davvero stanco.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Certo; non ci piove
> 
> Due facce della medesima medaglia


Ecco. Però siamo bravi tutti a indicare la pagliuzza nell’occhio altrui senza vedere la trave nel nostro no?


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Poi assurdo quello che leggo sulle “difese a Putin”
> sta commettendo crimini di guerra, ha bombardato il teatro a Mariopoli con i bambini dentro e leggo gente che dice “sicurante li usavano per nascondere soldati e armi”
> 
> Secondo il pensiero “sempre contro” Se domani mettessero donne e bambini in fila e facesse una esecuzione direbbero “eh ma sicuramente erano spie” oppure “eh ma lo fanno anche gli americani”
> ...


Ecco una cosa che contesto sempre:
lo fanno anche gli americani. Si lo fanno e vengono sempre difesi. Perché? Perché sempre incoerenza e 2 pesi e 2 misure?
Questo non vuol dire che se gli americani ammazzano i bambini lo devono fare pure i russi e viceversa


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma credimi, il modo in cui lo dici è da professore sul piedistallo. Evidentemente non lo fai volutamente e non te ne accorgi. Ma così sembrano certi tuoi discorsi.
> Non è esperienze in maniera comprensibile, è calcare la mano, decisamente
> A volte fai giudizi un po’ azzardati….


Non ho dato giudizi.
Solo che ti sei sentito preso in causa.
E non capisco il motivo, da li è nato l' astio verso quello che ho detto e tutta la filastrocca sul piedistallo.

Se leggi cosa ho scritto, ho diviso le persone in 3 categorie:

1) quelli sempre contro
2)quelli sempre a favore
3) quelli nel mezzo, secondo me come dovremmo essere tutti

Non ho detto chi fa parte di ogni categoria (e allora mi avresti potuto accusare di puntare il.ditino dal piedistallo)

Probabilmente in seguito al mio intervento, ti sei sentito da solo categorizzato in una di quelle categorie.

Ma io non ti ci ho messo affatto, e nemmeno mi interessa farlo.

Su ogni questione della vita mi domando almeno ogni giorno se sto essendo parziale o se mi sto facendo condizionare
da altro.
Non mi sento affatto un cernitore di categorie.
Ognuno lo sa da solo, e se non lo sa, sarebbe bene per lui capirne i motivi se non si trova nella categoria di mezzo.
Come scritto sopra, lo faccio di continuo anche per me, quindi figurati.


----------



## ignaxio (19 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ecco una cosa che contesto sempre:
> lo fanno anche gli americani. Si lo fanno e vengono sempre difesi. Perché? Perché sempre incoerenza e 2 pesi e 2 misure?
> Questo non vuol dire che se gli americani ammazzano i bambini lo devono fare pure i russi e viceversa


In questo momento c’è una guerra a due passi da noi, su una nazione europea. Se permettete condanno quello che succede ADESSO.
Quando lo faranno gli americani criticherò gli americani, ma mi sembra che mai nessuno li abbia esaltati durante le guerre recenti.


----------



## danjr (19 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> No. Uno è un dittatore, l’altro è un mestierante che sta facendo il possibile.


Ma Putin non è un dittatore per favore, dopo lo spettacolo di oggi al massimo può essere un clown.


----------



## ignaxio (19 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma Putin non è un dittatore per favore, dopo lo spettacolo di oggi al massimo può essere un clown.


Come erano clown Mussolini e Hitler


----------



## gabri65 (19 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ok ma si puo discutere 2 ore sul fatto che zelenski sia un bravo politico o meno. Putin e un bravo politico? Forse si ma e un pessimo uomo.
> Cioe, che zelenski possa esser incompetente nel suo ruolo politico ci puo stare, anzi e pure un suo diritto. Ma qui non stiam chiacchierando su quanto uno sia bravo o meno, in italia abbiamo i giullari se e per quello. Il discorso qui e di un attacco armato con morti civili che penso sia sempre da denigrare a priori.



Io l'ho già scritto milioni di volte, questa guerra è come un film che abbiamo cominciato a vedere solo da metà in avanti, forse anche più tardi. E pretendiamo di sapere per filo e per segno tutta la storia.

Sulla caratura dei personaggi non discuto più, per un motivo o per l'altro ci stanno portando ambedue su una brutta strada. E questa atmosfera da cabaret che si è creata mi fa vomitare, con l'opinione pubblica che ha preso la palla al balzo perché gli obbrobri del Covid non sono mica bastati.

Mi dispiace solo per la popolazione ucraina e chi ci rimette la pelle. Da una parte abbiamo sicuramente un pazzo che non vuole cedere, da quell'altra uno completamente allo sbando. Di gente a posto non ce ne sta, e sinceramente specificare tutte le sante volte che disapprovo Putin comincia a stancarmi, con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si perché se no sei controcorrente per partito preso..



Eh già, criticare i banchi a rotelle che sono finiti allo sfascio, dopo aver attinto al portafoglio degli itagliani, è da complottisti.

Veramente idioti 'sti complottisti, hanno avuto da ridire su soluzioni di fronte alle quali c'era da levarsi tanto di cappello.

Facciamo il piacere, vai.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> è vero: Putin dice “uso il nucleare” e tutti zitti.
> Zelensky dice “chiedi aiuto all’Europa” e tutti offendono.
> 
> Allora se può contribuire comincio io e vediamo chi si accoda:
> Per me Putin è un sanguinario dittatore! Ha distrutto la nostra serenità e spero davvero che finisca con una pallottola in testa. Ma prego davvero ogni sera per questo.


Figurati che io ormai commento quasi solo per ribadire questo, così per portare un po di equilibrio visto che sembra vada di moda sputare su chi si trova a dover difendere la propria terra dagli aggressori.
Non fosse un judoka, gli direi "Putin, con le mani quando vuoi", quindi facciamo lui con le mani e io con un fucile


----------



## cris (19 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io l'ho già scritto milioni di volte, questa guerra è come un film che abbiamo cominciato a vedere solo da metà in avanti, forse anche più tardi. E pretendiamo di sapere per filo e per segno tutta la storia.
> 
> Sulla caratura dei personaggi non discuto più, per un motivo o per l'altro ci stanno portando ambedue su una brutta strada. E questa atmosfera da cabaret che si è creata mi fa vomitare, con l'opinione pubblica che ha preso la palla al balzo perché gli obbrobri del Covid non sono mica bastati.
> 
> Mi dispiace solo per la popolazione ucraina e chi ci rimette la pelle. Da una parte abbiamo sicuramente un pazzo che non vuole cedere, da quell'altra uno completamente allo sbando. Di gente a posto non ce ne sta, e sinceramente specificare tutte le sante volte che disapprovo Putin comincia a stancarmi, con tutto il rispetto.


Spalanchi una porta aperta, gia l ho scritto prima che nessuno e un santo qui, da anni ci sono problemi sul suolo ucraino. Detto questo, mi sembra quantomeno forzato sprecare pagine insultando quello che viene invaso illegittimamente da un altra nazione


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> *Ma Putin non è un dittatore* per favore, dopo lo spettacolo di oggi al massimo può essere un clown.


Ma dai su...
Un paese in cui le elezioni sono una farsa, in cui puoi essere arrestato se protesti o se banalmente esponi un cartello in pubblico, dove governa lo stesso uomo da 20+ anni con un passato nei servizi segreti e salito al potere con un mezzo golpe dell FSB...
Ma non è una dittatura perchè riempie gli stati con 100.000 persone?
Pure Kim Jong Un riempie gli stadi, per la precisione il Rungrado May Stadium, con anche più gente.
Ha tutti i bambini festanti che fanno le coreografie con le bandierine modello Romania comunista.
Questo lo rende un leader democratico? Dai


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho dato giudizi.
> Solo che ti sei sentito preso in causa.
> E non capisco il motivo, da li è nato l' astio verso quello che ho detto e tutta la filastrocca sul piedistallo.
> 
> ...


No no, io non mi sento proprio chiamato in causa. Ho una precisa considerazione di me stesso e non coincide con quello detto da te.

Guarda che non ho nessun astio sia ben chiaro, è solo che quando leggo certi tuoi post per vedo questo tipo di atteggiamento che mi colpisce e stupisce , mettiamola così.
Come quando facesti quel discorso che chi dice certe cose lo fa perché deve andare contro tutto quello che è di sinistra…non condividevo nulla di quel pensiero e mi ha lasciato a bocca aperta!

Tutto qui. Ribadisco che non mi sento minimamente toccato da questi post ma a volte, per me, vai un pelo oltre. E credimi si nota.
Ma non c’è nessun problema. Volevo farti notare solo questo


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> In questo momento c’è una guerra a due passi da noi, su una nazione europea. Se permettete condanno quello che succede ADESSO.
> Quando lo faranno gli americani criticherò gli americani, ma mi sembra che mai nessuno li abbia esaltati durante le guerre recenti.


Mmmm. Ci si gira sempre dall’altra parte per gli americani..è così, lo posso capire, ma non va bene.
Detto questo, l’ucraina non è una nazione europea, mai lo è stata e mai lo sarà, per fortuna.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh già, criticare i banchi a rotelle che sono finiti allo sfascio, dopo aver attinto al portafoglio degli itagliani, è da complottisti.
> 
> Veramente idioti 'sti complottisti, hanno avuto da ridire su soluzioni di fronte alle quali c'era da levarsi tanto di cappello.
> 
> Facciamo il piacere, vai.


Io non so più che dire.. quando leggo certe cose, mi cadono le braccia…


----------



## ignaxio (19 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## danjr (19 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Come erano clown Mussolini e Hitler


Tralasciando per un momento ogni discorso etico-morale, erano due personaggi di ben altro spessore per quanto riguarda la presa sulle folle. Forse sono ridicolo adesso a 100 anni di distanza, il punto è che Putin scimmiotta questi con un secolo di ritardo e penso


----------



## danjr (19 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma dai su...
> Un paese in cui le elezioni sono una farsa, in cui puoi essere arrestato se protesti o se banalmente esponi un cartello in pubblico, dove governa lo stesso uomo da 20+ anni con un passato nei servizi segreti e salito al potere con un mezzo golpe dell FSB...
> Ma non è una dittatura perchè riempie gli stati con 100.000 persone?
> Pure Kim Jong Un riempie gli stadi, per la precisione il Rungrado May Stadium, con anche più gente.
> ...


era un eufemismo. Ovvio che sia un dittatore…


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No no, io non mi sento proprio chiamato in causa. Ho una precisa considerazione di me stesso e non coincide con quello detto da te.
> 
> Guarda che non ho nessun astio sia ben chiaro, è solo che quando leggo certi tuoi post per vedo questo tipo di atteggiamento che mi colpisce e stupisce , mettiamola così.
> Come quando facesti quel discorso che chi dice certe cose lo fa perché deve andare contro tutto quello che è di sinistra…non condividevo nulla di quel pensiero e mi ha lasciato a bocca aperta!
> ...


Eppure te lo ribadisco, ci sono anche studi che ho letto in passato sul fatto che la massa ha in maggioranza ragione anche su temi complessi.
Non so ritrovarteli o citarteli onestamente, servivano per dimostrare o meno il cosidetto "effetto gregge"
Ma ricordo molto molto bene, perché l' avevo trovato curiosissimo e mi era rimasto in mente nella sostanza.

Questo per dire: se un essere umano qualunque, si trova con percentuali elevate del 90/100 % sempre nel gruppo pensiero unico, o con percentuali del 40/50% nel pensiero controcorrente, ci sono altissime probabilità che moltissime volte si stia sbagliando.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Marzo 2022)

*BBC: Molte delle persone presenti all'evento organizzato da Putin per il Crimea Day riferiscono di essersi recate sul posto perchè obbligate dalle forze dell'ordine.
Altri ancora riferiscono di esservisi recati di propria volontà dietro promessa di ore libere dal lavoro o soldi.*


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eppure te lo ribadisco, ci sono anche studi che ho letto in passato sul fatto che la massa ha in maggioranza ragione anche su temi complessi.
> Non so ritrovarteli o citarteli onestamente, servivano per dimostrare o meno il cosidetto "effetto gregge"
> Ma ricordo molto molto bene, perché l' avevo trovato curiosissimo e mi era rimasto in mente nella sostanza.
> 
> Questo per dire: se un essere umano qualunque, si trova con percentuali elevate del 90/100 % sempre nel gruppo pensiero unico, o con percentuali del 40/50% nel pensiero controcorrente, ci sono altissime probabilità che moltissime volte si stia sbagliando.


Posso essere brusco? Queste sono scemenze 
E queste cose mi fanno letteralmente salire l’isis 
Basta vedere il discorso lgbyqlmnpiydhdj o blm…dai per favore


----------



## danjr (19 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *BBC: Molte delle persone presenti all'evento organizzato da Putin per il Crimea Day riferiscono di essersi recate sul posto perchè obbligate dalle forze dell'ordine.
> Altri ancora riferiscono di esservisi recati di propria volontà dietro promessa di ore libere dal lavoro o soldi.*


Non c’era bisogno di conferme, è lo spettacolo più kitch è surreale che abbia mai visto.


----------



## Shmuk (19 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma ci sarebbero discorsi da fare a 360 gradi. Limitarsi solo ad aggressore cattivo e aggredito santo martire apostolo non va bene. Almeno per non va bene e non potrà mai andare bene. E questo lo estendo a tutti i campi non solo a questa guerra



Quindi anche su Hitler e la Germania nazista tu avresti delle attenuanti e delle giustifcazioni?


----------



## Shmuk (19 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *BBC: Molte delle persone presenti all'evento organizzato da Putin per il Crimea Day riferiscono di essersi recate sul posto perchè obbligate dalle forze dell'ordine.
> Altri ancora riferiscono di esservisi recati di propria volontà dietro promessa di ore libere dal lavoro o soldi.*



Intanto è strano che ci fossero, a quanto sembra, le stesse persone con gli stessi abiti di una manifestazione del 2021, ma magari sono errori tecnici della tv russa...


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Quindi anche su Hitler e la Germania nazista tu avresti delle attenuanti e delle giustifcazioni?


Ma lèggete santo Dio? Io ho trovato attenuanti e giustificazioni a Putin? No ovviamente. A me la mistificazione da parecchio fastidio. Davvero discutere così non ha senso


----------



## ignaxio (19 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Quindi anche su Hitler e la Germania nazista tu avresti delle attenuanti e delle giustifcazioni?


Già che ci siamo perché non giustificare gli attentatori dell’11/09? O dell’attentato al Bataclan di Parigi? Avranno avuto le loro ragioni, no?


----------



## Shmuk (19 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Shmuk (19 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## vota DC (19 Marzo 2022)

Ditemi cosa ha fatto Zelensky per non apparire un fantoccio di Putin
1 Persecuzione ai danni di cittadini comunitari (trattati molto peggio dei russofoni)
2 Negazionismo sulla presenza di minoranze etniche (i polacchi dicono di avere 2 milioni di polacchi in Ucraina, Zelensky dice che sono solo centomila....vi immaginate il casino se dovessimo che in Italia esistono solo 2000 romeni?)
3 Vendita di armamento occidentale al mercato nero. Persino durante l'invasione
4 Liberazione dei criminali fin dal primo giorno di guerra che si sono dedicati al saccheggio e hanno fatto continuamente fuoco amico
5 Promozione dei marcioni in posti chiave. Anche in posizioni provocatorie. Sarebbe come se gli italiani nominassero i marò ambasciatori in India.
6 Tattiche stile Hamas nelle città mentre il grosso delle forze usato per fare da guardia pretoriana nella capitale....tutto questo diffondendo la fake news che i russi erano a Kiev il primo giorno di guerra....tutti nel mondo convinti che Zelensky fosse in prima linea a combattere per strada a Kiev, poi è venuto fuori che i russi a Kiev ci sono arrivati due settimane dopo e che Zelensky è perennemente in maglietta con maniche corte
7 Dopo Maidan i partiti filorussi vengono aboliti....viene fuori la serie "Servitore del popolo" dove il succo è che tutta la classe politica fa schifo... cioè tutti i filoccidentali 
8 Durante le elezioni tutti i media occidentali hanno messo in guardia da Zelensky: la metà lo definiva agente di Mosca,.l'altra metà come utile idiota di Putin in mano all'impresentabile oligarca Kolomoisky (parliamo di uno schizzato con milizie naziste che sparava sulle raffinerie di stato ucraine)
9 Ha fin dall'inizio della presidenza fatto annunci roboanti su ingresso nato salvo poi negoziare con i russi cercando di spillare soldi per poi boiocottare il processo di entrata che non è lungo affatto

Il bello è che nel frattempo le porte sono chiuse alla Turchia perché perseguita i curdi che poracci meritano l'indipendenza però sono extracomunitari e a fin dei conti la Turchia ci ha salvato in Libia dal disastro che il fantoccio anglo-francese avrebbe combinato


----------



## Igniorante (19 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## folletto (19 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io l'ho già scritto milioni di volte, questa guerra è come un film che abbiamo cominciato a vedere solo da metà in avanti, forse anche più tardi. E pretendiamo di sapere per filo e per segno tutta la storia.
> 
> Sulla caratura dei personaggi non discuto più, per un motivo o per l'altro ci stanno portando ambedue su una brutta strada. E questa atmosfera da cabaret che si è creata mi fa vomitare, con l'opinione pubblica che ha preso la palla al balzo perché gli obbrobri del Covid non sono mica bastati.
> 
> Mi dispiace solo per la popolazione ucraina e chi ci rimette la pelle. Da una parte abbiamo sicuramente un pazzo che non vuole cedere, da quell'altra uno completamente allo sbando. Di gente a posto non ce ne sta, e sinceramente specificare tutte le sante volte che disapprovo Putin comincia a stancarmi, con tutto il rispetto.



Applausi


----------



## Milanoide (19 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *BBC: Molte delle persone presenti all'evento organizzato da Putin per il Crimea Day riferiscono di essersi recate sul posto perchè obbligate dalle forze dell'ordine.
> Altri ancora riferiscono di esservisi recati di propria volontà dietro promessa di ore libere dal lavoro o soldi.*


Come a Tehran


----------



## Milanoide (19 Marzo 2022)

..


----------



## Milanoide (19 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

*Basta con sti flame. Lo capite o no? Volete proprio farvi bannare, eh?
*


----------



## Milanoide (19 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Basta con sti flame. Lo capite o no? Volete proprio farvi bannare, eh?*


.


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *BBC: Molte delle persone presenti all'evento organizzato da Putin per il Crimea Day riferiscono di essersi recate sul posto perchè obbligate dalle forze dell'ordine.
> Altri ancora riferiscono di esservisi recati di propria volontà dietro promessa di ore libere dal lavoro o soldi.*


Questo tipo di comizi con bandiere sventolanti li faceva Berlusconi, solo che lui "pagava" i manifestanti attraverso viaggi pagati in bus e rinfreschi. Era pieno di vecchi che ci andavano per mangiare e farsi un viaggietto a sbafo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In Italia, a ruota.. c è sempre qualcuno che dice no a qualcosa.
> 
> Vai a capire perché.
> 
> Che problemi vuoi che dia all'ambiente un tubo o una galleria.


è il classico not in my backyard


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Questo tipo di comizi con bandiere sventolanti li faceva Berlusconi, solo che lui "pagava" i manifestanti attraverso viaggi pagati in bus e rinfreschi. Era pieno di vecchi che ci andavano per mangiare e farsi un viaggietto a sbafo.



Lungi da me difendere Berlusconi o qualsiasi altro ma queste operazioni le fanno tutti.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (19 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Questo tipo di comizi con bandiere sventolanti li faceva Berlusconi, solo che lui "pagava" i manifestanti attraverso viaggi pagati in bus e rinfreschi. Era pieno di vecchi che ci andavano per mangiare e farsi un viaggietto a sbafo.


Al di là dell’ideale politico condivisibile o meno, ci sarei andato pure io se fossi stato un settantenne annoiato


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che inutile pagliaccio.



La verità sta quasi sempre in mezzo


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> è il classico not in my backyard


a meno che non dai la mazzetta al geometra comunale


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Al di là dell’ideale politico condivisibile o meno, ci sarei andato pure io se fossi stato un settantenne annoiato


Ti giuro l'avrei fatto pure io


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lungi da me difendere Berlusconi o qualsiasi altro ma queste operazioni le fanno tutti.



Ai comizi del PD manco a pagamento ci vanno.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Marzo 2022)

vi ricordate la foto di Vladimiro con le hostess? ecco praticamente sembrerebbe che quella accanto a lui sia già apparsa in altre foto sempre accanto a lui in varie occasioni

solo che in una era una pescatrice in un'azienda visitata da Putin..mentre in una era una gelataia a un salone aereospaziale..

o questi cambiano lavoro di continuo o mi sa che ci prendono per i fondelli... 

che tristezza però..roba da Corea con Kim circondato dalle donne in divisa che piangono per finta 






se non facessero le peggiori nefandezze farebbero persino simpatia...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ai comizi del PD manco a pagamento ci vanno.



Vedo che sei informato sul PD


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Questo tipo di comizi con bandiere sventolanti li faceva Berlusconi, solo che lui "pagava" i manifestanti attraverso viaggi pagati in bus e rinfreschi. Era pieno di vecchi che ci andavano per mangiare e farsi un viaggietto a sbafo.


A me sembrano più simili a quelli di Ceausescu


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

Beh raga che vi stupisce? Sono tutte robe della propaganda sovietica/comunista


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A me sembrano più simili a quelli di Ceausescu



I russi “non si possono lamentare“ delle gite pagate.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh raga che vi stupisce? Sono tutte robe della propaganda sovietica/comunista



Vuoi vedere che è una invenzione russa e nessun altro dittatore ne fa uso?


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I russi “non si possono lamentare“ delle gite pagate.


No infatti 
Almeno quello è un servizio buono!


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vuoi vedere che è una invenzione russa e nessun altro dittatore ne fa uso?


No ma è il classico modus operandi dei regimi soprattutto quelli comunisti. Non vedo cosa ci sia da stupirsi


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Sul sito de La Repubblica si legge che Zelensky avrebbe chiesto à Putin di incontrarsi.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

Distrutta l'immensa acciaieria di Marioupul (o come si scrive)

Si sente l'odore di tempi cupi nel settore.


----------



## Davidoff (19 Marzo 2022)

Comunque, al di là delle possibili ragioni protratte nel tempo per l'operazione speciale di Putin (che sta diventando una barzelletta, facendo perdere credibilità militare e politica alla Russia giorno dopo giorno) sentirmi lanciare minacce nucleari mi dà profondo fastidio. Ed è pericoloso anche per loro, roba del genere aumenta l'escalation, perché a una certa se cedi dopo certe minacce sti residuati sovietici si sentiranno legittimati a continuare in futuro, quindi poi che si fa? Questi sembrano capire solo le armi e i negoziati diplomatici sono barzellette per prendere tempo, mentre intanto aumentano i bombardamenti sui civili. Per me la Russia esce sputt***ta a tutti i livelli, non so con che tipo di credibilità pensano di presentarsi in futuro sullo scenario politico internazionale.


----------



## cris (19 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Comunque, al di là delle possibili ragioni protratte nel tempo per l'operazione speciale di Putin (che sta diventando una barzelletta, facendo perdere credibilità militare e politica alla Russia giorno dopo giorno) sentirmi lanciare minacce nucleari mi dà profondo fastidio. Ed è pericoloso anche per loro, roba del genere aumenta l'escalation, perché a una certa se cedi dopo certe minacce sti residuati sovietici si sentiranno legittimati a continuare in futuro, quindi poi che si fa? Questi sembrano capire solo le armi e i negoziati diplomatici sono barzellette per prendere tempo, mentre intanto aumentano i bombardamenti sui civili. Per me la Russia esce sputt***ta a tutti i livelli, non so con che tipo di credibilità pensano di presentarsi in futuro sullo scenario politico internazionale.


Questo mi lascia perplesso in effetti.
È palese che mezzo mondo osteggera per anni ed anni la Russia. Mah. 
Mi sembra un po l’azione di un vecchio nostalgico che vuole finire sui libri di storia. 
Boh, non capisco.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Questo mi lascia perplesso in effetti.
> È palese che mezzo mondo osteggera per anni ed anni la Russia. Mah.
> Mi sembra un po l’azione di un vecchio nostalgico che vuole finire sui libri di storia.
> Boh, non capisco.



Lascia perdere. Putin non lo capirete mai. Non volete e non potete capirlo.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Questo mi lascia perplesso in effetti.
> È palese che mezzo mondo osteggera per anni ed anni la Russia. Mah.
> Mi sembra un po l’azione di un vecchio nostalgico che vuole finire sui libri di storia.
> Boh, non capisco.


Esatto.
Ancora fatico a capire che cosa gli sia venuto in mente. Si è letteralmente sputtanato e gli si sta ritorcendo tutto contro. Non trovo spiegazioni normali


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere. Putin non lo capirete mai. Non volete e non potete capirlo.


Che c’è da capire dai?
Ha fatto un boiata COLOSSALE


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Ancora fatico a capire che cosa gli sia venuto in mente. Si è letteralmente sputtanato e gli si sta ritorcendo tutto contro. Non trovo spiegazioni normali


Secondo il mio inutile parere, nei libri di storia europei Putin verrà descritto come un mostro, nei libri di storia russa verrà descritto come un conquistatore, come noi celebriamo gli imperatori romani.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Distrutta l'immensa acciaieria di Marioupul (o come si scrive)
> 
> Si sente l'odore di tempi cupi nel settore.


apposto, un altra crisi in stile microchip


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (19 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Comunque, al di là delle possibili ragioni protratte nel tempo per l'operazione speciale di Putin (che sta diventando una barzelletta, facendo perdere credibilità militare e politica alla Russia giorno dopo giorno) sentirmi lanciare minacce nucleari mi dà profondo fastidio. Ed è pericoloso anche per loro, roba del genere aumenta l'escalation, perché a una certa se cedi dopo certe minacce sti residuati sovietici si sentiranno legittimati a continuare in futuro, quindi poi che si fa? Questi sembrano capire solo le armi e i negoziati diplomatici sono barzellette per prendere tempo, mentre intanto aumentano i bombardamenti sui civili. Per me la Russia esce sputt***ta a tutti i livelli, non so con che tipo di credibilità pensano di presentarsi in futuro sullo scenario politico internazionale.


Potrebbero farsi prestare di maio


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> apposto, un altra crisi in stile microchip


C era già, pensa ora.

L' acciaio costava 60 centesimi al kg 2 anni fa, adesso siamo sui 1,50/2,00 euro.

Chissà ora che l'acccieria fisicamente tra le più grandi d' Europa è stata distrutta.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *BBC: Molte delle persone presenti all'evento organizzato da Putin per il Crimea Day riferiscono di essersi recate sul posto perchè obbligate dalle forze dell'ordine.
> Altri ancora riferiscono di esservisi recati di propria volontà dietro promessa di ore libere dal lavoro o soldi.*


avevi qualche dubbio? siamo riusciti noi a riempire uno stadio con comparse cinesi festanti e con le sciarpe "we are so rich" figuriamoci se non ci riusciava putin, sara stata gente raccattata per strada e convinta ad entrare con qualche bottiglia di vodka in regalo


----------



## Swaitak (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> C era già, pensa ora.
> 
> L' acciaio costava 60 centesimi al kg 2 anni fa, adesso siamo sui 1,50/2,00 euro.
> 
> Chissà ora che l'acccieria fisicamente tra le più grandi d' Europa è stata distrutta.


tranquillo con Gigino siamo in una botte di Ferro


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Secondo il mio inutile parere, nei libri di storia europei Putin verrà descritto come un mostro, nei libri di storia russa verrà descritto come un conquistatore, come noi celebriamo gli imperatori romani.


Mah 
Dipende dalla Russia post putin. Se rimane tutto così allora non cambierà mai nulla e Putin sarà ricordato come un eroe.
Io sono convinto che morto un putin se ne fa un altro


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Questo mi lascia perplesso in effetti.
> È palese che mezzo mondo osteggera per anni ed anni la Russia. Mah.
> Mi sembra un po l’azione di un vecchio nostalgico che vuole finire sui libri di storia.
> Boh, non capisco.


non comprendi perche cerchi di analizzare dal punto di vista di un occidentale, putin ha vissuto in prima persona e sopratutto in prima linea visto che era agente del KGB tutta l'epopea e l'indottrinamento sovietico, e sempre in prima persona e in prima linea ha visto lo sgretolamento di quella ideologia, se in italia c'è gente nostalgica del duce e manco ha vissuto quel periodo, ci sta che putin ce l'abbia a morte con chi ritiene responsabile della fine del sogno sovietico.


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mah
> Dipende dalla Russia post putin. Se rimane tutto così allora non cambierà mai nulla e Putin sarà ricordato come un eroe.
> Io sono convinto che morto un putin se ne fa un altro


Non esistono forze liberali in Russia. Dovesse cadere il partito di Putin andrebbe al potere il partito comunista, che da anni ha sempre più sostenitori.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vi ricordate la foto di Vladimiro con le hostess? ecco praticamente sembrerebbe che quella accanto a lui sia già apparsa in altre foto sempre accanto a lui in varie occasioni
> 
> solo che in una era una pescatrice in un'azienda visitata da Putin..mentre in una era una gelataia a un salone aereospaziale..
> 
> ...


Piangono sul serio perchè sanno che se non sono abbastanza convincenti si svegliano fredde domani (eleganti no perchè non hanno i soldi)


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere. Putin non lo capirete mai. Non volete e non potete capirlo.


Putin non è difficile da capire, il suo è un disegno nostalgico criptosovietico che incarna le velleità di potenza di un paese distrutto e privato della propria cintura di sicurezza.
Capirlo non significa non poter dire che ha fatto una scelta scellerata e disastrosa per il suo paese.
Ti parlo da addetto ai lavori, quello che ti dico io te lo dice il 95% della comunità geopolitica italiana (il restante 5% sono a libro paga e stanno facendo divertenti editoriali benaltristi)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lungi da me difendere Berlusconi o qualsiasi altro ma queste operazioni le fanno tutti.



Prima del covid il PD aveva offerto un panino a tutti coloro che si sarebbero presentati


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Putin non è difficile da capire, il suo è un disegno nostalgico criptosovietico che incarna le velleità di potenza di un paese distrutto e privato della propria cintura di sicurezza.
> Capirlo non significa non poter dire che ha fatto una scelta scellerata e disastrosa per il suo paese.
> Ti parlo da addetto ai lavori, quello che ti dico io te lo dice il 95% della comunità geopolitica italiana (il restante 5% sono a libro paga e stanno facendo divertenti editoriali benaltristi)



Ahahahah bene quindi tu fai parte del 95% degli " addetti ai lavori" indipendentiHo capito allora che il restante 5% è dalla parte della verità. Trumpusconi fidati, non volete e non potete capirlo Putin. Siete al soldo dell' uomo con il cappone( Usa) e fate solo da cassa di risonanza per la propaganda di regime. Qua non ci sono imperialismi criptosovietici. La Russia dacché è Russia è imperialista.Dai tempi degli Zar. E persegue un disegno imperialistico come tutte le altre superpotenze.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah bene quindi tu fai parte del 95% degli " addetti ai lavori" indipendentiHo capito allora che il restante 5% è dalla parte della verità. Trumpusconi fidati, non volete e non potete capirlo Putin. *Siete al soldo dell' uomo con il cappone*( Usa) e fate solo da cassa di risonanza per la propaganda di regime. Qua non ci sono imperialismi criptosovietici. La Russia dacché è Russia è imperialista.Dai tempi degli Zar. E persegue un disegno imperialistico come tutte le altre superpotenze.


Stai parlando con una persona che ha scritto fior di editoriali antistatunitensi e antiUE, caschi proprio male


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Stai parlando con una persona che ha scritto fior di editoriali antistatunitensi e antiUE, caschi proprio male



Si vede dai tuoi interventi cosa pensi davvero. Io per quanto mi riguarda giro al largo da voi "trombettieri di regime".


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non esistono forze liberali in Russia. Dovesse cadere il partito di Putin andrebbe al potere il partito comunista, che da anni ha sempre più sostenitori.


Bella roba…


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Prima del covid il PD aveva offerto un panino a tutti coloro che si sarebbero presentati



C’è crisi per tutti


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Si vede dai tuoi interventi cosa pensi davvero. Io per quanto mi riguarda giro al largo da voi "trombettieri di regime".


Hai ragione, come posso permettermi di offrire un punto di vista motivato e condannare una guerra di aggressione sulla pelle delle persone... esattamente come 20 anni fa condannai furiosamente l'aggressione ai danni di Afghanistan e Iraq, o 10 anni fa il supporto ai jihadisti libici e siriani. 
Gira pure al largo, me ne farò una ragione!  
Ti faccio solo notare che forse provocazioni di questo calibro non sono proprio nello spirito di come i mod vorrebbero che gestissimo questo post, io non ti do corda perchè non ne vale la pena ma magari in futuro evita di porti in modo così sgradevole con altri.
Un consiglio da amico e compagno di tifo. 

Parlando invece di cose serie e non stupidaggini... sarebbe interessante avere un prospetto dettagliato dei costi reali che la Russia sta pagando per questa guerra. 
Stamattina mi scrive una mia amica russa dicendomi che non è riuscita a prelevare nulla oggi e che sta finendo i contanti a casa.
Un'altra persona che conosco, che vive in Pridnestrovie (Transnistria), mi riferisce che anche li iniziano a scarseggiare i beni di prima necessità.
Mi domando per quanto a lungo possano tenere botta prima che il tessuto sociale si sfaldi.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, come posso permettermi di offrire un punto di vista motivato e condannare una guerra di aggressione sulla pelle delle persone... esattamente come 20 anni fa condannai furiosamente l'aggressione ai danni di Afghanistan e Iraq, o 10 anni fa il supporto ai jihadisti libici e siriani.
> Gira pure al largo, me ne farò una ragione!
> Ti faccio solo notare che forse provocazioni di questo calibro non sono proprio nello spirito di come i mod vorrebbero che gestissimo questo post, io non ti do corda perchè non ne vale la pena ma magari in futuro evita di porti in modo così sgradevole con altri.
> Un consiglio da amico e compagno di tifo.
> ...



Bè ma Putin, grazie alla mistica delle sanzioni, non doveva essere fatto fuori in quattro e quattrotto? Strano che a pagare sia il popolo russo


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Marzo 2022)

Ormai fa passare anche la voglia di seguire, si é tornati alle discussioni covid, se non ci si masturba su zelecoso si é assassini. Detto da chi raderebbe al suolo l'Europa per l'Ucraina.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> tranquillo con Gigino siamo in una botte di Ferro



I guai non vengono mai da soli. Nel momento peggiore ci ritroviamo un ministro inutile.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ormai fa passare anche la voglia di seguire, si é tornati alle discussioni covid, se non ci si masturba su zelecoso si é assassini. Detto da chi raderebbe al suolo l'Europa per l'Ucraina.



Io penso all’Italia. Zelensky è libero di fare quello che vuole ma deve farlo con le sue forze.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I guai non vengono mai da soli. *Nel momento peggiore ci ritroviamo un ministro inutile.*



Sarò stato solamente un caso ?

Arriva il covid e ci ritroviamo l'inutile e inetto Speranza come ministro della salute (che ci è costato migliaia di morti/migliaia di fallimenti)
Arriva la guerra alle porte d'europa e ci ritroviamo "er bibitaro" Di Maio come ministro degli esteri,che passa le giornate a fare selfie e viene anche deriso sia dall'ucraina e sia dalla russia.

Come diceva qualcuno,ora mancano solamente gli alieni.
Speriamo che almeno loro con un raggio laser riescano a cancellarlo per sempre dalla nostra vista.


----------



## danjr (19 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Questo tipo di comizi con bandiere sventolanti li faceva Berlusconi, solo che lui "pagava" i manifestanti attraverso viaggi pagati in bus e rinfreschi. Era pieno di vecchi che ci andavano per mangiare e farsi un viaggietto a sbafo.


Sopratutto li faceva per celebrare se stesso o ricattare qualche voto, non per giustificare una guerra criminale


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sarò stato solamente un caso ?
> 
> Arriva il covid e ci ritroviamo l'inutile e inetto Speranza come ministro della salute (che ci è costato migliaia di morti/migliaia di fallimenti)
> Arriva la guerra alle porte d'europa e ci ritroviamo "er bibitaro" Di Maio come ministro degli esteri,che passa le giornate a fare selfie e viene anche deriso sia dall'ucraina e sia dalla russia.
> ...



Perché mai gli alieni dovrebbero farci questo favore?


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io penso all’Italia. Zelensky è libero di fare quello che vuole ma deve farlo con le sue forze.


Occhio che ti danno del cacasotto.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Occhio che ti danno del cacasotto.



Dormirò lo stesso. Lascio agli altri gli atti eroici per chi non ha alcun titolo per coinvolgere il Mondo in una guerra che sarebbe devastante per tutti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io penso all’Italia. Zelensky è libero di fare quello che vuole ma deve farlo con le sue forze.


ma dove sta scritto che lo deve fare con le sue forze? zelensky si sta comportando come si comporterebbero tutte le persone sulla faccia della terra che vengono aggredite: chiedendo aiuto. Se un energumeno ti aggredisse tu cosa faresti? chiederesti istintivamente aiuto come è naturale che sia o resteresti zitto a prendere le sprangate perche se chiedessi aiuto potrebbe arrivare qualche soccorritore e l'energumeno potrebbe malmenare pure il poveretto che viene in tuo soccorso?
Poi logico che dipende dal caso, se vedi una donna importunata da qualche balordo probabilmente intervieni in prima persona, se vedi un rapinatore con un ak47 in mano magari non ti butti contro ma almeno chiami la polizia.
Ad oggi gli altri paesi occidentali quello stanno facendo, non possono intervenire direttamente altrimenti il pazzoide sgancia supposte atomiche e quindi aiutano inviando armi, accogliendo i profughi ecc


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> *ma dove sta scritto che lo deve fare con le sue forze? *zelensky si sta comportando come si comporterebbero tutte le persone sulla faccia della terra che vengono aggredite: chiedendo aiuto. Se un energumeno ti aggredisse tu cosa faresti? chiederesti istintivamente aiuto come è naturale che sia o resteresti zitto a prendere le sprangate perche se chiedessi aiuto potrebbe arrivare qualche soccorritore e l'energumeno potrebbe malmenare pure il poveretto che viene in tuo soccorso?
> Poi logico che dipende dal caso, se vedi una donna importunata da qualche balordo probabilmente intervieni in prima persona, se vedi un rapinatore con un ak47 in mano magari non ti butti contro ma almeno chiami la polizia.
> Ad oggi gli altri paesi occidentali quello stanno facendo, non possono intervenire direttamente altrimenti il pazzoide sgancia supposte atomiche e quindi aiutano inviando armi, accogliendo i profughi ecc



Dove sta scritto che deve ottenere l’intervento della Nato? 
Un conto è chiedere aiuto un conto è pretenderlo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dove sta scritto che deve ottenere l’intervento della Nato?
> Un conto è chiedere aiuto un conto è pretenderlo.


 non ti buttare su ste sfumature semantiche per cercare di avere ragione, chiedere o pretendere non c'entra assolutamente niente, zecoso si comporta come si comporterebbero tutte le persone: istintivamente, naturalemente, una persona aggredita chiede aiuto punto.
Qua siamo al paradosso, uno che chiede aiuto perche aggredito è un pazzo che vuole far scoppiare la terza guerra mondiale, mentre l'altro che è fuori dal tempo visto che parla come se la seconda guerra mondiale fosse appena finita e invade nazioni cosi per diletto, non sia mai definirlo pazzo, dobbiamo chiamarlo lucido dittatore chissa si offende


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dove sta scritto che deve ottenere l’intervento della Nato?
> Un conto è chiedere aiuto un conto è pretenderlo.



La verità è che pretende aiuto e fosse per lui ci trascinerebbe tutti in una terza guerra mondiale. Ma l' aiuto deve andarlo a chiedere direttamente agli amici della CIA anziché indignarsi perché la gente di buon senso non vuole farsi coinvolgere in questa guerra.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non ti buttare su ste sfumature semantiche per cercare di avere ragione, chiedere o pretendere non c'entra assolutamente niente, zecoso si comporta come si comporterebbero tutte le persone: istintivamente, naturalemente, una persona aggredita chiede aiuto punto.
> Qua siamo al paradosso, uno che chiede aiuto perche aggredito è un pazzo che vuole far scoppiare la terza guerra mondiale, mentre l'altro che è fuori dal tempo visto che parla come se la seconda guerra mondiale fosse appena finita e invade nazioni cosi per diletto, non sia mai definirlo pazzo, dobbiamo chiamarlo lucido dittatore chissa si offende



Io non pretendo - a differenza di altri - di avere ragione. Esprimo il mio parere che vale quanto vale quello di ciascuno di noi.
Come ho sempre detto a me non frega di Zelensky è nemmeno di Putin. Mi interessa solo che si eviti una guerra mondiale.


----------



## Riccardo88 (19 Marzo 2022)

Intanto, quinto generale Russo ucciso.
Russia usa missile ipersonico nel sud Ucraina.
Addestramento di nuove truppe Ucraine continua.
Sondaggi locali, l'80% della popolazione ucraine crede nella vittoria finale contro la Russia. Resta da vedere a quale prezzo.
Air Raid Allerts in continuazione sul territorio centrale. 

Non capirò mai le aberranti ragioni di Putin (e di Hitler)


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> La verità è che pretende aiuto e fosse per lui ci trascinerebbe tutti in una terza guerra mondiale. Ma l' aiuto deve andarlo a chiedere direttamente agli amici della CIA anziché indignarsi perché la gente di buon senso non vuole farsi coinvolgere in questa guerra.



Il problema è che - a quanto pare - non si può nemmeno criticare questo atteggiamento di Zelensky senza passare per amico di Putin.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Intanto, quinto generale Russo ucciso.
> Russia usa missile ipersonico nel sud Ucraina.
> Addestramento di nuove truppe Ucraine continua.
> Sondaggi locali, l'80% della popolazione ucraine crede nella vittoria finale contro la Russia. Resta da vedere a quale prezzo.
> ...


Non credo possa vincere l'Ucraina.

Mi immagino che se fosse alle strette, Putin ricorrerà (di nuovo) alla minaccia nucleare, del tipo "o resa o distruzione"

Bisogna sperare trovino un accordo di pace, ma boh... non mi convincono tutti questi rumors di ottimismo che ogni tanto affiorano dalla trattative

Da ambo le parti;
Per l' Ucraina regalare Donbass e Crimea definitivamente, equivarrebbe ad accettare un zoppia economica eterna che ne complicherebbe ancora di più la civilizzazione stile occidente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non pretendo - a differenza di altri - di avere ragione. Esprimo il mio parere che vale quanto vale quello di ciascuno di noi.
> Come ho sempre detto a me non frega di Zelensky è nemmeno di Putin. Mi interessa solo che si eviti una guerra mondiale.


il parere lo puoi esprimere visto che siamo in democrazia e non in dittatura come in russia, pero se il parere va contro i fatti non è che ti puoi offendere se qualcuno te lo fa presente. I fatti oggi dicono che l'aggressore è la russia e l'aggredito è l'ucraina, quindi fare sta arrampicata di specchi ogni volta è ridicolo. Poi se fra 50 anni vanno a desecretare i file segreti della cia e dovessero uscire altri fatti si cambia opinione come ogni persona onesta intellettualmente farebbe.
Credo che a tutti interessi evitare la guerra, pero, ora si ci azzecca il termine pretendere, è troppo comodo pretendere di evitare la guerra sacrificando il culo degli altri mentre il culo nostro è bello al sicuro.
Poi parliamoci chiaramente, se dovessi ragionare istintivamente, se dovessi dar retta al cesare lombroso che è in me, ti direi che zecoso ha la faccia del fesso, ed è un beppe grillo che ce l'ha fatta, ma se analizzo i fatti, i fatti dicono che la russia ha aggredito e non posso inventarmi ridicole giustificazioni solo perche zecoso mi sta sulle palle.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che - a quanto pare - non si può nemmeno criticare questo atteggiamento di Zelensky senza passare per amico di Putin.



Blu, siamo entrati da un pezzo nella propaganda di regime che dipinge Zelensky come un santo e Putin come HitlerChe mi tocca sentire!!!Quindi non meravigliarti se quando si leva l' urlo di battaglia dei conigli che dicono: andiamo in guerra e rompiamogli il c***o, salvo poi restare a casa a giocare ai videogame di guerra, ci discrimineranno sempre. Il pensiero analitico e complesso in un'epoca come questa è bandito. Il motto è: o con noi o contro di noi.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ormai fa passare anche la voglia di seguire, si é tornati alle discussioni covid, se non ci si masturba su zelecoso si é assassini. Detto da chi raderebbe al suolo l'Europa per l'Ucraina.


Esatto.
Provocazioni continui e non si riesce più ad esprimere un parere. Peccato.

Ps ma che fine ha fatto Darren che ci aggiornava su tutto?


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dormirò lo stesso. Lascio agli altri gli atti eroici per chi non ha alcun titolo per coinvolgere il Mondo in una guerra che sarebbe devastante per tutti.


Caro fratello, tu mi piaci. Sempre breve conciso e serio!


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il parere lo puoi esprimere visto che siamo in democrazia e non in dittatura come in russia, pero se il parere va contro i fatti non è che ti puoi offendere se qualcuno te lo fa presente. I fatti oggi dicono che l'aggressore è la russia e l'aggredito è l'ucraina, quindi fare sta arrampicata di specchi ogni volta è ridicolo. Poi se fra 50 anni vanno a desecretare i file segreti della cia e dovessero uscire altri fatti si cambia opinione come ogni persona onesta intellettualmente farebbe.
> Credo che a tutti interessi evitare la guerra, pero, ora si ci azzecca il termine pretendere, è troppo comodo pretendere di evitare la guerra sacrificando il culo degli altri mentre il culo nostro è bello al sicuro.
> Poi parliamoci chiaramente, se dovessi ragionare istintivamente, se dovessi dar retta al cesare lombroso che è in me, ti direi che zecoso ha la faccia del fesso, ed è un beppe grillo che ce l'ha fatta, ma se analizzo i fatti, i fatti dicono che la russia ha aggredito e non posso inventarmi ridicole giustificazioni solo perche zecoso mi sta sulle palle.



Non c’è nulla di cui offendersi. Tu ricordi il fatto che è la Russia ad aver invaso l‘Ucraina. Io ricordo il fatto che l’Ucraina non è nella Nato.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non credo possa vincere l'Ucraina.
> 
> Mi immagino che se fosse alle strette, Putin ricorrerà (di nuovo) alla minaccia nucleare, del tipo "o resa o distruzione"
> 
> ...


Se usa l’atomica putin si condanna a morte da solo. Lo faccio capace ma vorrebbe dire essere completamente folle e condannare la Russia per sempre.
Io credo che in primis lui, voglia trovare un accordo che lo faccia uscire da vincente dato che sta praticamente fallendo in tutto.

l’ucraina ha già perso dombass e Crimea, se ne faccia una ragione perché non si torna più indietro.
Civilizzazione stile occidente che è praticamente impossibile da loro


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non c’è nulla di cui offendersi. Tu ricordi il fatto che è la Russia ad aver invaso l‘Ucraina. Io ricordo il fatto che l’Ucraina non è nella Nato.


Opssss
Ma tanto Zelensky è santo. Siamo in un loop infinito…


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non c’è nulla di cui offendersi. Tu ricordi il fatto che è la Russia ad aver invaso l‘Ucraina. Io ricordo il fatto che l’Ucraina non è nella Nato.


mbe che l'ucraina non sia nella nato cosa significa? che una nazione aggredita non possa chiedere aiuto? o che putin puoi invadere tutto cio che non è nato?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> mbe che l'ucraina non sia nella nato cosa significa? che una nazione aggredita non possa chiedere aiuto? o che putin puoi invadere tutto cio che non è nato?



Certo che può chiedere aiuto ma noi non abbiamo l’obbligo di intervenire.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo che può chiedere aiuto ma noi non abbiamo l’obbligo di intervenire.


noi no, ma non puoi pretendere che altre nazioni facciano quello che vorresti tu


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> noi no, ma non puoi pretendere che altre nazioni facciano quello che vorresti tu



Le altre Nazioni della Nato devono attenersi a quanto dispone la Nato. Chi è fuori può fare quello che vuole.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (19 Marzo 2022)

Leggere questo forum e leggere Tass è diventata la stessa cosa  . (Up per le notifiche, tovarish)


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

A chiunque voglia aiutare l' Ucraina: la porta è quella!! Arruolatevi e andate a combattere visto che volete giustamente aiutarli. Combatterete per la libertà e la giustizia insieme ai contractors, lautamente pagati dagli Usa e al Battaglione Azov che condividono i vostri nobili ideali!


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

Per me il riassunto perfetto di questa situazione, l' ha fatto Enrico Mentana stamattina.
Con un post davvero da incorniciare.

Con presuntuosità lo scrivo, ma questa analisi dettagliata che lui ha impiegato un mese a fare, io la scrivevo in toto qui dentro 40 giorni fa.

Ed è molto strano per me essere d'accordo con Mentana in toto, solitamente lo sono massimo al 50%


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non credo possa vincere l'Ucraina.


La Russia sta facendo una figura barbina ma ha troppi mezzi da combattimento in più degli ukraini. Poi ha navi puntate su Odessa e aerei e elicotteri da guerra che Zelensky può solo sognare.Potrebbe andare avanti tranquillamente ancora per un mese, il tempo secondo me necessario per accerchiare Kiev da oggi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me il riassunto perfetto di questa situazione, l' ha fatto Enrico Mentana stamattina.
> Con un post davvero da incorniciare.
> 
> Con presuntuosità lo scrivo, ma questa analisi dettagliata che lui ha impiegato un mese a fare, io la scrivevo in toto qui dentro 40 giorni fa.
> ...


che ha detto mentana?


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> che ha detto mentana?


Lungo e un pò flame.
Non riporto

Vai a vedere, c è sia su Instagram che su Facebook


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La Russia sta facendo una figura barbina ma ha troppi mezzi da combattimento in più degli ukraini. Poi ha navi puntate su Odessa e aerei e elicotteri da guerra che Zelensky può solo sognare.Potrebbe andare avanti tranquillamente ancora per un mese, il tempo secondo me necessario per accerchiare Kiev da oggi.


È impossibile la Russia perda.

L' ha già detto e fatto: minacce nucleari

Il che non vuol dire vada fino in fondo, ma che è disposta quantomeno ad usare la minaccia se necessario.

E quindi, se non si avrà un resa prima, presto o tardi arriverà a minacciare l' Ucraina.

L' ha già fatto con noi a scopo preventivo, figurati se non lo può fare con chi è direttamente nel conflitto


----------



## Igniorante (19 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere. Putin non lo capirete mai. Non volete e non potete capirlo.



Meno male, guarda


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Meno male, guarda



Eh già


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vi ricordate la foto di Vladimiro con le hostess? ecco praticamente sembrerebbe che quella accanto a lui sia già apparsa in altre foto sempre accanto a lui in varie occasioni
> 
> solo che in una era una pescatrice in un'azienda visitata da Putin..mentre in una era una gelataia a un salone aereospaziale..
> 
> ...



Almeno quelle di Putin sono stra fighe, queste sono cesse orrende.


----------

